# Los voceadores. ¡BOOM!, ¡EXTRA, EXTRA!, ¡RUMORES, RUMORES!



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Abr 2020)

¿Se acuerdan de esto?







¡Rumore, rumore!





Podríiiiiiiiiiiiiiia

Menuda plaga llevamos en los últimos días.

BOOOOOOMMMM!!!! Caida del 70% del PIB en España. Lo reconoce ElPais....

Rumor: - Las nóminas de OCTUBRE de los FUNCIONARIOS son IMPAGABLES

BOOOMM!! VOX enseña a los vascos en particular y a los españoles en general, qué hacer con el NAZIONALISMO. Espectacular!!!

BOOOOOMMMMMMMM. ¿Ganas más de 30K brutos? Prepara el ojete que te van a follar vivo

Lo de Ábalos se sigue liando 2ª parte. BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM

BOMMMMMM... La Generalitat Valenciana exigirá nivel C1 Valenciano para médicos y enfermeras a partir 2021 en las pruebas de selección.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM LA GENTE NO CONSUME!!! MIEDO O BOICOT AL SISTEMA DE VIVIDORES????

Bombazo de Libertad Digital: El Gobierno desvela su plan B: otro estado de alarma a golpe de decreto si fracasa una sexta prórroga

Se publica en breve información política de ALTO VOLTAJE

Principales portadas de los diarios de papel de hoy en España. ATENTOS LO QUE HA PASADO

Rumores de que Calviño ha vuelto a presentar su dimisión.

URGENTE: Echenique acaba de romper el gobierno y le hace saltar por los aires

BOOOM en Ana Rosa...El documento que demostraría que Sanidad tuvo acceso a informes que alertaban de la gravedad del coronavirus

Sector Público: - BOOOOOOOM!!! PABLO IGLESIAS HARA PUBLICAS TODAS LAS RESIDENCIAS.

BOOOOOMMMMM: Pablo Iglesias ESCRACHEADO por la gente, escoltado por la policía

*Tema mítico* : - 155 a Madrid YA!!! Twitter estalla!!!

*Tema mítico* : - ¡OJO! ¡OJO! Que los hijos de puta del PSOE no pasan Madrid a fase 1.

BOMBA!China CERRÓ ACTIVIDADES COMERCIALES EN WUHAN UN MES DURANTE LOS JUEGOS MILITARES. 18 OCTUBRE

¡¡¡BOMBAZO!!! Vía libre a la nacionalización masiva de empresas en la UE

BOICOT A LA SECTA!!!!! Resulta incomprensible realizar BOICOT a productos catalanes y no a su fuente

ULTIMA HORA Del no a la abstención, el PP gira a 24 horas de la votación de la prorroga del Estado de Alarma

Rumor por Whassat de como puede obtener mayoría los social comunistas si hay elecciones

El PSOE estaría planeando bajar las pensiones un 15% para dar ayudas a inmigrantes en riesgo de exclusión social

Un funcionario del Ayto, afiliado a PSOE-UGT y amigo mío, me recomienda trabajar en B

Me he infiltrado en un grupo progre de fakebook titulado "yo apoyo al gobierno"

APOCALIPSIS EN BREVE! se viene el GUANO en ESPAÑA a niveles enormes el BICHO no es ninguna tontería, el gobierno quiere que nuestras defensas hagan...

¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?

Recorte del 40% en salarios y pensiones by centeneitor

¡¡¡¡BOOOOOOOOOOOM!!! Doctor en biología molecular reconocido mundialmente dice que moriremos todos más pronto que tarde

LOS COMERCIOS NO PICAN EN LA TRAMPA DEL VIRUELO !!!

DIOOOOSS!!!! Medios de diferentes países USAN LAS MISMAS IMÁGENES DE HOSPITALES para PROMOCIONAR LA FAKEMIA DEL COVID19

Los futurólogos y la ciencia exacta de la "Economía"


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Abr 2020)

Nivelazo, ahora los videojuegos en política.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (9 Abr 2020)

No haga caso, esa jugada, son rumores, son rumores


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Abr 2020)

*Este no es marciallimpiacipotes*


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Abr 2020)

Pueden poner en este post ejemplos que vayan viendo.


----------



## VOX - Cuenta Oficial (12 Abr 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pueden poner en este post ejemplos que vayan viendo.



""Pueden"" dice, ni que nos estuvieras convenciendo de nada. Jajaja Tus tonterías solo tienes estómago tú para digerirlas, loco escribes antes lo pasas por tu mente así que...



Deja de dar mal o tendré que "ignorarte" YA.


Mal trol con publicidad nula que encima eres un tío que conozco que es un esquizofrénico de cuidado.

Ahora que no sabes vender en el rastro, tendrás que ir a comer a la caridad, con lo GORDOBESO que estás, seguro que agarras el virus subsecuentemente y ni el ventilador te quieren poner. Ya lo verás 


Parece que te has quedado "petrificado"


----------



## dragon33 (12 Abr 2020)

Estáis muy nerviosos los socialcomunistas, no tenéis medios de comunicación suficiente para el desplome que se os avecina.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 May 2020)

Se me olvidó poner los que empiezan sus hilos con:

¡EXTRA, EXTRA, TODO EN MAYUSCULAS!

y los que lo empiezan con....

BOOOOOM!....


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 May 2020)

Ahora tenemos un nuevo sub-especimen, el de:

Me ha dicho una prima, del cuñado, del sobrino, de mi tio-abuelo por parte materna que trabaja en xxxxx, que.....

Con razón, me dicen mi superiores que:

"Lo peor que puede haber dentro de una empresa son Rumores. La pueden hundir"

País de Prensa Rosa, salseos, y Sensacionalismo de mierda.


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 May 2020)

El mejor "rumore" es este;

​


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (3 May 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Ahora tenemos un nuevo sub-especimen, el de:
> 
> Me ha dicho una prima, del cuñado, del sobrino, de mi tio-abuelo por parte materna que trabaja en xxxxx, que.....
> 
> ...




Oye, que ha llamado Pedro, que luego pases a recoger el talon por Ferraz, que lo haces muy bien...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Jul 2020)

BOOOOOOMMMM!!!! Caida del 70% del PIB en España. Lo reconoce ElPais....


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Ago 2020)

BOOOOMMMMM NO TE PIERDAS EL TWIT Y LA FOTO QUE SANTIAGO ABASCAL ACABA DE PUBLICAR


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Ago 2020)

BOOOOOOOM. Los biologos vascos empiezan a decir la verdad


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Ago 2020)

Rumor: - Chepapada abandona Galapagar y busca chaletazo entre Fuente el Saz y San Agustin de Guadalix


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Ago 2020)

El ERTE más grande de toda la historia


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Ago 2020)

A Marcial se le ha ido la testa y solo admite que sea mentira todo lo que le ocurre a PIT, principal cliente para que le limpie el ojete y al cipote le saque brillo.

Y todo por unos centimos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Ago 2020)

fredesvindo dijo:


> A Marcial se le ha ido la testa y solo admite que sea mentira todo lo que le ocurre a PIT, principal cliente para que le limpie el ojete y al cipote le saque brillo.
> 
> Y todo por unos centimos.



¡Hombre, uno de los mamporreros oficiales de VOX, que gran honor!

¿Ya has llegado a las 73 páginas del mismo hilo?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Ago 2020)

ULTIMA HORA. El Chepas hace las maletas y abandona Galapagar


----------



## McLovin (15 Ago 2020)

Joder Rafaela Carrá de joven...qué mujer ME CAGO EN DIOS  *QUÉ MUJER*

Qué puta energía tenía, cojones. Ahora tenemos lesbianas, transexuales hombre-mujer-hombre con barba y gordas judías cantando como una gallina.



¿Qué hemos hecho mal? ¿Qué ha pasado estos últimos años?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Ago 2020)

McLovin dijo:


> Joder Rafaela Carrá de joven...qué mujer ME CAGO EN DIOS  *QUÉ MUJER*
> 
> Qué puta energía tenía, cojones. Ahora tenemos lesbianas, transexuales hombre-mujer-hombre con barba y gordas judías cantando como una gallina.
> 
> ...



¡Ostras!
Y yo que (¿ingenuamente?) pensaba que los del P-Lib no eran racistas, ni homófobos, y que eran bastante tolerantes....
Que decepción (se me acaba de caer un mito)


----------



## McLovin (15 Ago 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¡Ostras!
> Y yo que (¿ingenuamente?) pensaba que los del P-Lib no eran racistas, ni homófobos, y que eran bastante tolerantes....
> Que decepción (se me acaba de caer un mito)




¿Perdona? ¿Pero qué hostias dices? 

¿De qué cojones estás hablando? 

¿P-Lib? ¿pero qué coño dices?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ago 2020)

Podemos - Carles Enric: Podemos estará fuera del Gobierno a lo largo del mes de septiembre, y en las próximas hora noticias bomba.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Ago 2020)

BOOOM- ESTALLA la burbuja del Covid.!!!!! El 94% no murieron de Covid. Solo 9200 murieron del virus.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Sep 2020)

Noticia: - ¡¡Ultima Hora!! El Ingreso Mínimo Vital YA LLEGA A LA GENTE. Una mujer y su hija cobran la cuantiosa cantidad de ...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Sep 2020)

Se rumorea que Cs entra en el nuevo Gobierno con Arrimadas de vicepresidenta


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Sep 2020)

----->>>>URGENTE: Personal médico de Madrid decide renunciar EN MASA a sus puestos de trabajo: ya han huido muchos


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Sep 2020)

FOTO: Pablo Iglesias acojonado.


----------



## 917 (3 Sep 2020)

O sea, mierda, mierda y solo mierda.

Pero los buitres carroñeros no comerán.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2020)

Noticia: - URGENTE : Según chivatazo de EEUU el Gobierno español estaría barajando congelar las cuentas de ahorros de los españoles.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Feb 2021)

Ciudadanos - ¡¡¡BOOOOOOOM!!! Los CATALANES están disfrutando lo votado, jajajaja


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2021)

¡¡BOOOOM-BA-ZO EN EXCLUSIVA, PAREN LAS ROTATIVAS!!: Salvador Illa, positivo por coronavirus (o vacunado contra coronavirus)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Feb 2021)

Ciudadanos - ¡¡¡BOOOOOOOM!!! Los CATALANES están disfrutando lo votado, jajajaja

Joder con los sub-normales de VOX.
Es que no fallan.


----------



## NIKK (14 Feb 2021)

Mañana nos vamos a morir todos, noticia!! noticia!! noticia!! .


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Feb 2021)

No facha, digo, no falla.
Todos los Voxeros con sus ¡Booom!

VOX - [BOOOOM BOOOOOOOOM RATATATATA BANG BANG] EN LA 6XTA YA HABLAN QUE VOX SACARÁ MUCHOS MÁS ESCAÑOS QUE LOS PREVISTOS EN LAS ENCUESTAS


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Feb 2021)

Otro tonto del nabo

BOOOOOOOM Podemos sube video "Insolidaridad o patria, tú eliges" y 95% de dislikes


----------



## Thebore (16 Feb 2021)

Mi aplauso por el trabajo de investigación. Vistos todos juntitos en un hilo, mete miedo.... 

Echo de menos los de La vistoria de Trump y la inminente guerra civil en USA.

Mis dieses


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Feb 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM: Efectos adversos graves de las VACUNAS declarados por el MINISTERIO DE SANIDAD


----------



## Anal-dó OTEGUI (24 Feb 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM: Efectos adversos graves de las VACUNAS declarados por el MINISTERIO DE SANIDAD



Ganando putos para el PSOE? Pero si antes defendias y le votabas encima a la derecha (sin cagadas vas)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Feb 2021)

BOOOOOOOOM: Los chinos empiezan a cambiar la historia: Profesores Universitarios Chinos, afirman que toda la cultura de occidente esta falsificada


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Feb 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOM: HACIENDA EXIGIRÁ LA PROCEDENCIA DEL EFECTIVO QUE TENGAS EN CASA


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2021)

Siempre los mismos CM, no folla.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM !!! DIAZ AYUSO CONVOCA ELECCIONES EN LA COMUNIDAD DE MADRID PARA EL 4 DE MAYO !!


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2021)

CM

*Tema mítico* : - JOJOJO. Ayuso convoca elecciones


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2021)

Bueno, igual son bots de Calopez para generar tráfico.

URGENTE: Moción de censura en Castilla León


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Mar 2021)

BOOOM: PacoZeneca deja medio moñeca a una mujer en Valladolid


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Mar 2021)

Booooooooooooom Pablo Iglesias deja el gobierno [Primeras reacciones ayuso rocio rosa diez...]


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Mar 2021)

Tenemos portera nueva en la oficina.

Exclusiva: Pablo Iglesias está con Lilith Verstrynge y ha dejado a Irene Montero


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Mar 2021)

Competencia de porteras.

Fundado rumor: Iglesias estaría viviendo en un piso en la calle Serrano con Lilith Verstrynge


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Mar 2021)

No cabe un tonto más.

Boooooommmm Ignacio aguado


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Mar 2021)

No podían faltar los CM de VOX.






*Tema mítico* : - Boooooommmm toque de queda a las 8 en toda españa (Parece que al final nada)


ACTUALIZACION Sanidad no restringe ni horarios ni movilidad en Semana Santa, pese al inicio de la cuarta ola ********************************************** https://www.elmundo.es/espana/2021/03/24/605aeed7fc6c8348458b466d.html Sanidad plantea a las CCAA cerrar la actividad no esencial a las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Mar 2021)

Los CM, se superan día a día.





__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOMCATABOOOMMMMMCHIMPÚN!!!!! El Constitucional alemán bloquea la aprobación de los fondos europeos y retrasa la llegada del rescate a España


El Constitucional alemán bloquea la aprobación de los fondos europeos y retrasa la llegada del rescate a España El Tribunal Constitucional alemán ha dado la sorpresa este viernes a Bruselas al impedir que la mayor economía de Europa ratifique un fondo de recuperación del coronavirus de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Abr 2021)

Economía: - BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM avance de la deuda pública española: 177,4%


Así acaba de publicar el dato el BdE https://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a1105.pdf En importes esto sería 1.990.130 millones de euros de pasivos en circulación https://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a1104.pdf Esto cuadra con la cifra de PIB de cierre de 2020, que según el BdE...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Abr 2021)

Parece que esto ya se haya convertido en un concurso para el subnormal del año.





__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOM!!! Italia hace OBLIGATORIA la VACUNA para médicos y enfermeros


Lo que empieza por los funcivagos, acaba para el resto de la sociedad. Al fin y al cabo, son sus empleados y hacen con ellos lo que quieran.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Abr 2021)

BOOM!!! Demostrado. Los propios datos del ministerio confirman que las vacunas NO están reduciendo la mortalidad entre los mayores de 80 años.


Hay otro hilo como este (con más respuestas) en el principal, lo enlazo aquí: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/boom-demostrado-las-vacunas-no-hacen-lo-que-dicen.1528356/# Según el Informe COVID-19 Nº 59, del 29 de diciembre de 2020, el incremento de muertos, con respecto al informe...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Abr 2021)

No cabe un CM más.






[VRGENTE] [DIRECTO] SE ESTÁ LIANDO PARDA EN VALLECAS !!! SE VIENE OTRA GVERRA CIVIL [BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM]


GRAVÍSIMOS DISTURBIOS SITUACIÓN DRAMÁTICA DE PRE-GVERRA CIVIL




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Abr 2021)

__





Sánchez admite que habrá restricciones presupuestarias en el futuro


Pedro Sánchez admite que habrá restricciones presupuestarias en el futuro - Vozpópuli




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Abr 2021)

¡Vaya!. Una nueva modalidad de sub-normal.

Se ve que ahora está de moda el URGENTE, en vez del BOOM!









Urgente : La que esta matando es Pfizer


Información transmitida por el biólogo Jon Ander Etxebarría La Agencia Médica Europea EMA recopila los efectos secundarios de los medicamentos en una base de datos, incluidas las vacunas experimentales modificadas genéticamente Pfizer, Moderna y AstraZeneca. En la historia de la EMA, nunca ha...




www.burbuja.info






Cuanto afeminado con necesidad de atención.
Sólo les falta ponerse luces de neón.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Abr 2021)

Algunos ya nos saben que Fake New inventar para llamar la atención.






Cientos de mujeres están informando de que tienen problemas menstruales y abortos naturales después de estar cerca de personas vacunadas


Problemas de fertilidad, reducción de la natalidad por miedo al contagio, síntomas compatibles con cáncer de pecho tras vacunarse, abortos...parece que la conspiración cada vez es menor. Una usuaria de Instagram publicó recientemente un mensaje personal sobre la pérdida repentina de su ciclo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Abr 2021)

Como decía Robert Duvall en Apocalipsis Now.

Me encanta el olor a SENSACIONALISMO AMARILLISTA a primera hora de la mañana.






URGENTEEE : El TC tumba la vacunacion obligatoria


https://www.efe.com/efe/espana/politica/el-tc-suspende-la-ley-de-salud-gallega-que-preve-vacunacion-obligatoria/10002-4516555




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Abr 2021)

__





BOOOOOOOM: mas de 8.000 trabajadores A LA CALLE (despidos masivos) y CIERRAN 1500 OFICINAS en el ERE de CAIXABANK


https://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-finanzas/noticias/11168825/04/21/CaixaBankBankia-despedira-a-8291-trabajadores-y-1534-oficinas-.html y mas de 1500 oficinas cerradas. Debo reconocer que me nutre un poco porque una gili que estudió conmigo cada vez que hay una reunión repite varias veces que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Abr 2021)

Bueno... si son Rumores tuyos... les daremos credibilidad.  





__





*Tema mítico* : - rUMORES DESDE EL GARITO PUBLICO DONDE TRABAJA MI HERMANA


PROBLEMAS DE TESORERÍA Y VA A HABER PROBLEMAS PARA PAGAR A FINAL DE ESTE MES A FUNCIONARIOS. sE ESTÁ OYENDO YA ESTA MAÑANA EN MUCHOS CENTROS PÚBLICOS. Y NO ES NINGUNA COÑA, HABRA MÁS FUNCIONARIOS QUE LO PUEDAN ATESTIGUAR




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Abr 2021)

Algunos sádicos sólo disfrutan con la desgracia ajena.





__





BOOOOOOOM: mas de 8.000 trabajadores A LA CALLE (despidos masivos) y CIERRAN 1500 OFICINAS en el ERE de CAIXABANK


https://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-finanzas/noticias/11168825/04/21/CaixaBankBankia-despedira-a-8291-trabajadores-y-1534-oficinas-.html y mas de 1500 oficinas cerradas. Debo reconocer que me nutre un poco porque una gili que estudió conmigo cada vez que hay una reunión repite varias veces que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Abr 2021)

Seguimos para bingo.






BOOOOOMMMMMMMA vaya mancha atrasaos


Los que tenemos el privilegio de ver la mancha sufrimos mucho. Vemos las cosas y así no vamos bien. Me voy a acostar os quiero foro




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Abr 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - IDENTIFICADO AUTOR CON ESQUIZOFRENIA.... Reyes Maroto ha recibido un sobre con una navaja ensangretada


riesgo covid claro




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Abr 2021)

Ahora cambiamos el ¡NOTICIA, NOTICIA! o el ¡BOOOOOOOOM!, por el

¡ULTIMA HORA!






<<ÚLTIMA HORA>> Declaraciones de Ayuso sobre las balas


Uy, BOCS




www.burbuja.info





Que alardes de imaginación estos CM de VOX.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Abr 2021)

BOOM:El universo paralelo que ahorrará miles de millones a la economía mundial


El universo paralelo que ahorrará miles de millones a la economía mundial (elconfidencial.com) Mientras comienza la construcción del 'Metaverso' —un universo paralelo formado por mundos virtuales interconectados en los que seres humanos podrán vivir como en el real— las grandes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 May 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Ahora que todo parecía acabar...BOOOOOOM: PRIMEROS INFECTADOS CON LA TEMIBLE CEPA INDIA EN ESPAÑA. Los sanitarios en estado de pánico.


ÚLTIMA HORA: Detectan los primeros infectados con la variante india de coronavirus en España #COVID19 #Nacional Primeros casos de la variante india del coronavirus en España. Concretamente en el carguero con bandera de Singapur y procedente del Reino Unido que permanecía en el puerto de Vigo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 May 2021)

Los CM de VOX y los "animadores" de Calopez están 'on fire'.





__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOM NO, Lo siguiente: LA RATA CHEPUDA AL DESCUBIERTO. Hoy enpieza el fin de PABLEMOS







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 May 2021)

__





<<URGENTE>>: EL PP da por AMORTIZADOS A Cs y VOX


Jojojojojoj Egea: “La reagrupación del centroderecha se está produciendo en el PP” Ayuso asegura que no todos los consejeros tienen que ser del PP, dice que tuvo algunos de Cs que “merecieron la pena” y se abre también a incorporar a otros de Vox El secretario general del PP, Teodoro García...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 May 2021)

Siempre son los mismos.






*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOOM!!! [Marca ACME] Hackean el principal oleoducto de USA!! Desabastecimiento y MAD MAX.


Unos hackers cierran el oleoducto que transporta la tercera parte de la gasolina de EEUU y piden un rescate Nueva York, Washington y Atlanta podrían sufrir escasez de gasolina por un gigantesco ciberataque a un oleoducto. 10/05/2021 Es como una película de James Bond: Nueva York y Washington...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 May 2021)

[PABLO IGLESIAS SE CORTA LA COLETA y ADOPTA UN LOOK BURGUÉS. CONMOCIÓN EN LA IZQUIERDA ESPAÑOLA!!!


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4694295/0/pablo-iglesias-se-corta-la-coleta/ CONMOCIÓN EN LA IZQUIERDA ESPAÑOLA Y EN LAS BASES DE PODEMOS.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberecovero (12 May 2021)

Periodista Cake minuesa, atacado por ertzaina, niegan libertad prensa



Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Muy muy muy grave. Le impiden ejercer su labor periodística, le agreden, la policía decide que es y que no es periodismo...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 May 2021)

Los sub-normales están on-fire.





__





Corrupción: - BOMBAZO!! - Pablo Iglesias no debió entrar en el CNI +TC


https://www.tribunalconstitucional.es/NotasDePrensaDocumentos/NP_2021_049/NOTA%20INFORMATIVA%20N%C2%BA%2049-2021.pdf . . . . Pioletazo?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 May 2021)

¡Seguimos para bingo!






BOOOMMMMMM. LA NUEVA R.G.I SERA INDEFINIDA


La nueva RGI será indefinida pero incorporará más controles y sanciones El Departamento de Trabajo y Empleo ultima la reforma de la Ley de Garantía de Ingresos, que incrementará los complementos para pensionistas y menores El Departamento de Trabajo y Empleo del Gobierno vasco ultima la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 May 2021)

CM on fire.






Estos son algunos de los planes de la AGENDA 2050 para ESPAÑA. ¡¡¡ PROHIBIDO TODO !!!!


LISTA PARCIAL DE LA AGENDA 2050 PARA ESPAÑA -IMPUESTO POR USO REAL DEL COCHE. PAGUE CADA VEZ QUE ARRANQUE EL MOTOR. Se pasará de las actuales figuras fiscales sobre la compra, circulación y combustibles, a un impuesto sobre el uso medido real del vehículo que tenga en cuenta sus...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## hijoPutin (20 May 2021)

_Imparcialicemos_ un poco el hilo, que le ha quedado un poco de mensaje en la propaganda

ESPAÑA - Pablo Casado sospechado de traidor tras negociar la invasión marroquí en Ceuta para derrocar a Sánchez


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 May 2021)

Siempre, siempre, son los mismos sub-normales.






Estos son algunos de los planes de la AGENDA 2050 para ESPAÑA. ¡¡¡ PROHIBIDO TODO !!!!


LISTA PARCIAL DE LA AGENDA 2050 PARA ESPAÑA -IMPUESTO POR USO REAL DEL COCHE. PAGUE CADA VEZ QUE ARRANQUE EL MOTOR. Se pasará de las actuales figuras fiscales sobre la compra, circulación y combustibles, a un impuesto sobre el uso medido real del vehículo que tenga en cuenta sus...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Jun 2021)

Tonto a las 5.





__





¡Tema mítico! - BOOM. Macrón recibe un bofetón de esos que humilla: VÍDEO


https://www.infobae.com/america/mundo/2021/06/08/el-presidente-emmanuel-macron-se-acerco-a-saludar-a-un-grupo-de-ciudadanos-y-fue-abofeteado-en-el-sur-de-francia-dos-detenidos/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pepetemete (8 Jun 2021)

Los mass mierda y los menos mass pero mierda igual, SON EMPRESAS, a la búsqueda del pardillo, del clic, así que tienen que maquillar la realidad o crearla a su gusto para dar de comer a tanto BORREGO


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Jun 2021)

BOOOOM !!!! HASTA LOS PODEMITAS EMPIEZAN A POSICIONARSE CONTRA EL INDULTAZO


El antiguo líder de Podemos en Ávila pide que el partido cambie de posición y rechace el indultazo. https://okdiario.com/espana/antiguo-lider-podemos-avila-pide-que-partido-cambie-posicion-rechace-indultazo-7318359




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Jun 2021)

LA SELECCIÓN ESPAÑOLA RECHAZA en bloque VACUNARSE con PFIZER. ¡¡¡¡ PÁNICO en las ÉLITES !!!!


BRVTAL El plan de las élites para convencer a los escépticos de la vacuna era claro. "Si se vacuna la selección, ej que deve zer vuena" Sin embargo los pegapelotas no son tontos y no están dispuestos a perder una vida de lujos, yates y putas por un banderillazo experimental que les puede dejar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Jun 2021)

Voy a tener que abrir un hilo en exclusiva para los sub-normales del ¡Boooom!









Esto sí que es BOOOM. El inventor de la terapia y vacunas ARN está asustado.


a ver si lo encuentro editable y lo llevo a un traductor.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## terro6666 (19 Jun 2021)

Son todo señales del apocalipsis


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Jun 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOM!!! GENERAL FRANCES en directo en la TV Francesa: QUI? QUI!???


Activen los subtitulos y disfruten:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Carles Lòpes (20 Jun 2021)

Pues pavlo lleva un mes sin ir a galapagar


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Jun 2021)

No cabe un tonto más.






BOOOOOOOM: Seguridad Nacional de EEUU ADVIERTE a CHINA: O dicen de dónde salió el COBI, o serán AISLADOS COMO CUBA !!!!!!


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4737080/0/eeuu-avisa-china-permiten-averiguar-donde-han-salido-coronavirus-seran-aislados/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *CUANDO UN HILO ES TITULADO CON UN BOOMMM, DIRECTO AL IGNORE.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 691447
> *



Bueno.... yo no he llegado a tanto como ponerle en el ignore por eso, pero.... tampoco me parece mal que se haga con estos CM y mamporreros varios.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Jun 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM: Derek Chauvin, el poli que "mató" a George Floyd, sentenciado a 22 AÑOS DE CÁRCELa


-22 años y medio de cárcel, de los cuales ya ha cumplido una parte -No podrá tener armas ni municion o explosivos nunca más, constará en un registro público de personas "peligrosas" (como los pedofilos) -No ha querido decir nada al final, pese a que el juez se lo permitia -La mujer le pidió...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Jun 2021)

__





BOOOOOM: Mohamed VI amenaza con soltar información confidencial sobre el 11-M que dañará al gobierno español


Realmente no es un ataque a España, es un ataque al PSOE, aunque ellos crean que es a España La última noticia vinculada con la tensión actual entre España y Marruecos deriva de un comunicado publicado por el rey Mohamed VI en el que “amenaza” al Gobierno español con destapar información...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Jun 2021)

Otro boombero sin mangera más.





__





´BOOM:Israel retoma el uso obligatorio de mascarilla


Israel retoma el uso obligatorio de mascarilla - ELMUNDOTV Israel retoma el uso obligatorio de mascarilla ATLAS El Estado ha tomado la medida debido al aumento de contagios del Covid-19 por la variante Delta. ¿Quieres más historias? Suscríbete a nuestro canal ? https://goo.gl/L2MPk1 Visita El...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Jun 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOM! en estación de Londres


https://www.elcorreo.com/internacional/incendio-explosion-estacion-20210628152933-ntrc.html Explosión en una estación de tren de Londres De momento se desconoce el origen de los hechos y hasta allí se han desplazado 10 camiones de bomberos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Jul 2021)

BOOOOOM. LA JUEZ ANULA EL CONFINAMIENTO DE QUIEN NO HAYA DADO POSITIVO EN MALLORCA. SIGUE LA DICTADURA, PERO SOLO UN POCO


https://www.elmundo.es/baleares/2021/06/30/60dc7e9fe4d4d873538b4665.html ahora quien va a pagar por EL SECUESTRO de estos 168 chavales?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Jul 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOMMMMM en directo en t-5 una familiar del apalizado de Terrassa diciendo verdades como puño.


Brutal, os aviso para que os bajéis el podcast, diciendo las cosas por su nombre. Que son ellos o nosotros, que o los largan o habrá que ir a por ellos. "¿nos tenemos que dejar matar todos o qué hacemos? ¿no podemos salir a la calle? ¿tenemos que vivir con miedo? ¿tenemos que ir a por ellos a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Jul 2021)

Marujas del Salsa Rosa. Porteras, Charos en estado puro.






BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM. ¡¡¡LILIT EMBARAZADA,y vienen dos...!!!


Pues taza y media!!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Jul 2021)

Rumore, Rumore (Descanse en paz Rafaella Carra)






PSOE - La Calva podría abandonar el gobierno. Rumores.


Al parecer podría darse por dos supuestas razones. https://www.larazon.es/espana/20210629/mu7hchgckvc7vfvhj6krncs3ki.html No se lleva bien con Irene Montero y fue un fracaso para ella la ley trans, ya que ella no estaba de acuerdo en todos los puntos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Jul 2021)

__





Noticia: - BOOOOM!!!! China reporta el primer caso de gripe aviar H5N6 en humanos







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Jul 2021)

BOOOOOOM ASI LA PALMARAN LOS VACUNADOS


A ver cuanto aguanta el video la censura. En resumen: Microtrombos causados por la proteina espiga >> hipertension pulmonar >> sobreesfuerzo de la parte derecha del corazon >> palmarla en 3 anyos De la wiki en ingles Prognosis PAH is considered a universally fatal illness, although...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Jul 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Booooooom!! Según la EMA se reportan más de 19000 muertes y casi 20 mill de lesiones tras las vacunas en toda la UE


https://trikooba.com/casi-19-000-muertes-y-mas-de-18-millones-de-lesiones-reportadas-tras-vacunas-covid-en-la-union-europea-eudravigilance/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Jul 2021)

Va subiendo la escala de estupidez del burbujarra medio.

Un nuevo peldaño en la involución del ser humano. Requetegon, requeteboom.









*Tema mítico* : - REQUETEBOOOOOMMMMM. Reaparece Mcafee en Telegram y nos dice que el sábado vuelca los ficheros.


Jason Bourne va a quedar como un monaguillo. Esto ya sobrepasa todo lo conocido. Reaparece en Telegram y pone un montón de fotos personales. O es el o alguien muy cercano por la privacidad de las fotos. Pero y esto si que es la repolla, se activa el dead man switch. Recordemos que este pringao...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Jul 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Booooooom!! Según la EMA se reportan más de 19000 muertes y casi 20 mill de lesiones tras las vacunas en toda la UE


https://trikooba.com/casi-19-000-muertes-y-mas-de-18-millones-de-lesiones-reportadas-tras-vacunas-covid-en-la-union-europea-eudravigilance/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Jul 2021)

!Extra, extra, extrasados nos tienes!

!Extra, extra, con doble de sensacionalismo barato!






[BOOOOOOOOOOOMMM] SANIDAD CONFIRMA que LA VACUNA será TODOS LOS AÑOS y PARA SIEMPRE. Ya anuncia ACUERDOS con FAISER y MODO ARN para los PRÓXIMOS AÑOS!


TREMENDO https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4773383/0/darias-ministra-sanidad-espana-covid-vacuna-refuerzo-tercera-dosis-ninos-inmunidad-grupo-mascarillas-toque-de-queda-comunidades-coronavirus-verano/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Ago 2021)

Sub-normales on-fire





__





bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrooooooooommmmmmm brooooooooooooooom BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Ago 2021)

__





 BOOOOOOM: SANIDAD reconoce que la mayoría de contagiados son vacuñados


Tratan a los covidiotas como subnormales. Básicamente dicen que al haber más vacuñados es lógico que los contagios se den entre vacuñados y ponen ejemplos para retrasados . Entonces cómo es posible que la mayoría de contagios sean de jóvenes vacuñados si la mayoría...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Ago 2021)

BOOOOOOOM: BARCELONA MULTA al propietario de un piso con 45.000 EURAZOS por NEGARSE a alquilarlo a un MARROQUÍ


https://elpais.com/espana/catalunya/2021-08-06/no-alquilamos-el-piso-a-marroquies.html Preveo que el negocio del comprar para alquilar va a perder atractivo roto2 45.000 euros de multa? JODEEEER alucino ¿es que en España nadie controla que las multas sean proporcionales a la gravedad del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Ago 2021)

__





Brote verde: - BOOOOOOOOOOM: Habemus nueva ENCÍCLICA de nuestro POPE favorito: Bill GATES anuncia el FUTURO del mundo lleno de IMPUESTOS por nuestro bien, claro


Lo primero de todo, abróchense los cinturones, tengan su palangana favorita a mano, porque la lectura va a ser movidita y les va a remover el aparato digestivo... Resumen: PLANTAR ARBOLES no sirve para nada. Es un ERROR y un gasto de dinero inútil hacerlo para combatir el "CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Ago 2021)

NOTICIOOOONNNN !!!!


Por primera vez la culpa no la tiene Franco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Ago 2021)

ATENCIÓN !!! URGENTE E IMPORTANTE !! : SEGÚN EL TELEGRAM DE RAFAPAL, BILL GATES SERÁ JUZGADO POR TEMAS DE PEDOFILIA Y LA MAL LLAMADA "VACUNA" (ENLACE)


https://realrawnews.com/2021/08/jag-schedules-bill-gates-military-tribunal/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Ago 2021)

Otro mongolo.









*Tema mítico* : - ¡¡EXTRA, EXTRA!! Los TALIBANES toman KABUL, la gente intenta ESCAPAR AGARRÁNDOSE A LAS RUEDAS DE LOS AVIONES


https://twitter.com/JuanmaL_L/status/1427763601956278272?s=20 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUu6KCrBXGs https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/400791-talibanes-entran-capital-afganistan https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/400850-minuto-minuto-talibanes-kabul-afganistan Los talibanes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Ago 2021)

La estupidez humana resumida en una sola palabra Booooooooooooooombrutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal






Noticia: - BROOOOOOOOOOTAAAAAAAAAAL: La CAIDA de KABUL resumida en una IMAGEN


Se la ve muy contenta rodeada de sus nuevos amigos mujaidines




www.burbuja.info





No se puede ser más subnormal.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Ago 2021)

Extra, extra, primate mundial.






Noticia: - Primicia mundial. El Estado español pagando hackeos informáticos.


Lo que os voy a contar NO ha salido en ningún medio de comunicación ni va a salir. Mis fuentes son ABSOLUTAMENTE fiables. Os acordais cuando hace unos meses se cayó todo el sistema informático del SEPE? Bien fue por un ataque informático. Los hackers pidieron al Estado español 500 Bitcoins para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Ago 2021)

Booooooooombruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutal.






BROOOTAL: Ya he comprado mi billete a Bolivia


Buenas. Pues eso, ya he comprado el billete, 900 pavos del ala, el seguro CobiPollas a parte.... Espero que no lo cancelen o algo, como la Charo del mostrador me diga que no puedo salir al exterior le clavó un kubotan en la sien alli mismo antes de que pueda acabar la frase, que no me vayan...




www.burbuja.info





Nueva modalidad de subnormalidad.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Ago 2021)

¡Extra, extra!

Nuevas olas de niños-rata invaden Burbuja.

¡Extra, extra!









*Tema mítico* : - ¡¡EXTRA, EXTRA!! Los TALIBANES toman KABUL, la gente intenta ESCAPAR AGARRÁNDOSE A LAS RUEDAS DE LOS AVIONES


https://twitter.com/JuanmaL_L/status/1427763601956278272?s=20 https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/400791-talibanes-entran-capital-afganistan https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/400850-minuto-minuto-talibanes-kabul-afganistan Los talibanes empiezan a entrar en Kabul por todas partes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ago 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¿Se acuerdan de esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 282270
> 
> ...



Muy pesimista te veo, yo por tener ni problemas tengo y más teniendo la solución a menos de dos palmos eso sí después de pasar la valla.
Anda que?.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Ago 2021)

BOOM. SÍ, BOOM. ESTUDIO DE VARIAS UNIVERSIDADES EUROPEAS. 2 MUERTOS VACUNAS POR CADA 3 MUERTOS COVID


Ésta vez parece que López Mirones no se confunde. Y si tenemos en cuenta que las muertes covid están hinchadas por los PCR.... la vacuna mas risión de la historia de la humanidad.




www.burbuja.info





Algunos hasta ponen un 2º Boom, por si teníamos dudas de su sub-normalidad.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Ago 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - BROOTAL ARTÍCULO "POR QUÉ NO QUIERO SER MÉDICO DE ATENCIÓN PRIMARIA"


Brutal artículo que evidencia la situación real del día a día de la atención primaria. Esto es el comienzo de la realidad, cada vez más ancianos, cada vez menos médicos ¿Será el fin de la atención primaria y solo con el título se podrá ejercer? ¿La sociedad aceptará este cambio o se producirá...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Ago 2021)

Se ve que el Booooom ya se ha pasado de moda.

Ahora se lleva el Brutaaaaaaaaaal (de brutos que son)






BRVTAL: ESPAÑA ofrecerá a MARRUECOS diálogo "SIN LÍMITES NI TABÚES" sobre CEUTA, MELILLA y el SÁHARA. [Entrega de soberanía inside]


Bueno señores. Ya se pueden ir despidiendo ustedes de Ceuta y Melilla. Ni que decir el Sáhara. Los ceutíes y melillenses que vayan buscando taifa en la península para emigrar. Y ojito que igual la próxima es Canarias...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Ago 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - BROOTAL ARTÍCULO "POR QUÉ NO QUIERO SER MÉDICO DE ATENCIÓN PRIMARIA"


Brutal artículo que evidencia la situación real del día a día de la atención primaria. Esto es el comienzo de la realidad, cada vez más ancianos, cada vez menos médicos ¿Será el fin de la atención primaria y solo con el título se podrá ejercer? ¿La sociedad aceptará este cambio o se producirá...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Ago 2021)

Sieeeeeeeeeeeeempre son los mismos CM Voxquimanos. No follan, digo, no falla.






BOOM.el mundo..BOOM en el mercado de alquiler de oficinas..


No puedo ver el premium.pero bueno es una muestra del paletismo de este país con lo del teletrabajo.. Los bares Paco que os sablan 2 euros por un café OS NECESITAN




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Ago 2021)

Urgente!! Abolición del titulo de propiedad en Australia


Me explico, es abolición del titulo físico, no tendrás nada que demuestre que un bien es tuyo, no habrá más notarios o registro de la propiedad , todo estará digitalizado hasta tu mismo, sino existes digitalmente , no existes fisicamente. Es más amplio pero no se más. La noticia me ha llegado...




www.burbuja.info






Se ve que lo del Boooooom, y Bruuuuuutal y a están pasados de moda.

Ahora se lleva el URGENTE


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Ago 2021)

¡Extra!, ¡Extra!

¡Ultimo fake!, ¡ultimo fake!






[última hora] BERGOGLIO PODRÍA RENUNCIAR: "SE RESPIRA AIRE DE CÓNCLAVE".


https://infovaticana.com/2021/08/25/socci-asegura-que-el-papa-va-a-renunciar-por-motivos-de-salud/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Ago 2021)

Corrupción: - BOOOOOM!!! el español medio paga la luz un 30% más cara que el alemán medio pese a tener la mitad del dinero


El tarifazo sigue batiendo récords mes tras mes. Todavía me acuerdo a principios de año cuando Mariasú "la shiki" Montero defendía el saqueo del gobierno argumentando que España tenía una presión fiscal más baja que la media de la UE. Ignorando completamente que el esfuerzo fiscal era de los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ago 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - ¡¡BOMBAZO!! Japón retira vacunas de Modena fabricadas en España. Han encontrado SUSTANCIAS QUE REACCIONAN A LOS IMANES, posiblemente METALES


https://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/ultima-hora-coronavirus-actualidad-politica-26-agosto_6_8247252_1076257.html https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Coronavirus/COVID-vaccines/1.6m-Moderna-doses-withdrawn-in-Japan-over-contamination 1.6m Moderna doses withdrawn in Japan over contamination Company...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Ago 2021)

BOOOM!!! CCOO pone a disposicion del profesorado servicios juridicos ante los padres negacionistas.


https://www.orm.es/informativos/noticias-2021/ccoo-pone-a-disposicion-del-profesorado-sus-servicios-juridicos-ante-los-padres-negacionistas/ Hay una corriente de padres negacionistas que incitan a llevar a los niños sin mascarilla al colegio y amenazan con denunciar a aquellos profesores que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Ago 2021)

BOOOM!!! CCOO pone a disposicion del profesorado servicios juridicos ante los padres negacionistas.


https://www.orm.es/informativos/noticias-2021/ccoo-pone-a-disposicion-del-profesorado-sus-servicios-juridicos-ante-los-padres-negacionistas/ Hay una corriente de padres negacionistas que incitan a llevar a los niños sin mascarilla al colegio y amenazan con denunciar a aquellos profesores que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Ago 2021)

Que nivel de en-mierdamiento están alcanzando los Voxquimanos (eso, o Calopez ya no sabe que hacer para tener tráfico).






*Tema mítico* : - ULTIMA HORA: Sánchez antes de ser presidente se fockaba a una casada y tuvo un altercado con la policía


Coca + Putas + Cuernos = PSOE




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Ago 2021)

Me equivoqué cuando dije aquello de "no cabe un tonto más" (lo que no me caben es en el ignore).






BOOOOOOOOOM. Los CDC actualizan los datos: Solo el 6% de las muertes registradas por COVID-19 son muertes por COVID-19.


https://t.me/VACUNAS_COVID/138 La PLANDEMIA se cae a cachos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Ago 2021)

BRVVVVTAL: Frente Obrero vs Voxrrachos


Mola Roberto Vaquero




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Sep 2021)

Cuanta necedad de atención.






BUUUUUUM 140 MW/H Mañana 02/09


https://www.omie.es/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Sep 2021)

Attention Whore de feminista






URGENTE: Sanitarios se unen para no atender a no vacunados, libertad de conciencia dicen. Comunicado oficial







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Sep 2021)

Algunos ya no saben que hacer para llamar la atención.






URGENTE: Sanchez auncia una subida inmediata del salario mínimo que se aplicaría desde ya


Pues eso. Todavía hay que ajustar algunos detalles, como por ejemplo como se va a pagar, pero se aplicaría desde Septiembre.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Algunos ya no saben que hacer para llamar la atención.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedro Sánchez anuncia que los empresarios pagarán 15€ de salario mínimo como mérito propio, pero afirma al mismo tiempo que la subida de la factura de la luz, de la que más de la mitad son impuestos y tasas, no tiene nada que ver con él.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - BROOOTAAAL: IRENE MONTERO SE QUEDÓ EMBARAZADA DE LOS MELLIZOS CUANDO ESTABA SEPARADA DE PABLO TRAS UNA RIÑA SENTIMENTAL Y VIVÍA SOLA EN LAVAPIÉS


Las fechas encajan, salvo para Pablo Iglesias. A finales de 2017 se pelearon y ella se fue a vivir sola a Lavapiés para "reflexionar" sobre su vida. A principios de 2018 regresó, ya preñada, al chalet de alquiler en el que vivía en Rivas-Vaciamadrid junto a Pablo antes de mudarse al casoplón...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Sep 2021)

Urgente, urgente, urgente, fuego, fuego, fuego.






<URGENTE> FORERO INTERRUMPE EN DIRECTO programa de TV para luchar contra el NWO


Un espontáneo interrumpe un programa de televisión y pide que saquen 'Grand Theft Auto 6'




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2021)

__





¡URGENTE! ALERTA POR ÁNTRAX (CARBUNCO) en España


¡URGENTE! ALERTA POR ÁNTRAX (CARBUNCO) en España; de momento, acaba de emitirla el SES de Extremadura. Después pondré las fuentes. 06/09/2021 Edito Ya se ha emitido, públicamente, la alerta epidemiológica por ÁNTRAX (CARBUNCO) EN EXTREMADURA. Alerta en Extremadura tras varios posibles...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Sep 2021)

__





Noticia: - Delincuencia DESBOCADA (los medios lo CENSURAN): PARAN el servicio el metro de Madrid por una PELEA A MACHETAZOS en pleno centro.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Sep 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOM!! La vacuna contra el coronavirus no es una vacuna.


BOOOOM!! ÚLTIMA HORA: La Corte Suprema de los EE. UU. Ha dictaminado que el patógeno Covid no es una vacuna, no es seguro y debe evitarse a toda costa: la Corte Suprema ha cancelado la vacuna universal ALERTA a todos los miembros de la familia, amigos y parientes! NOTICIAS DE ÚLTIMA HORA ! La...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Sep 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM " El denunciante de la supuesta agresión homófoba que habría tenido lugar el pasado fin de semana en Madrid ha confesado







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Sep 2021)

__





BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM EL BCE REDUCE LAS COMPRAS DE DEUDA. LANGOSTAS A REEEEEEEEEEEEMAR.


https://www.lavanguardia.com/economia/20210909/7709352/bce-modera-compras-bonos.html Va a ser muy difícil ganar dinero a partir de ya. Los que tengan liquidez son los nuevos ganadores. A reeeeeeeeeeeemar cigarras vividoras




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Sep 2021)

Que afán de notoriedad tienen algunos.






*Tema mítico* : - BRUTAL, BRUTAL, BRUTAL puya de César Vidal a Federico Jiménez Los Santos por la muerte de Elia y las vacunas "obligatorias"


Recordemos que FJLS es un firme defensor de la vacunación obligatoria así que imaginad la presión que habrán tenido todos sus empleados.




www.burbuja.info





Ya no saben como llamar la atención.

Cita Citar


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Sep 2021)

Grutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal.






BRUTALISIMO: Analisis sangre vacunados


https://odysee.com/@laquintacolumna:8/AN%C3%81LISISSANGREDEVACUNADOS:4




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOM: Joe Biden (el Dictador) quiere segregar a los trabajadores vacuñados de los no emponzoñados


Tal cual, quiere "proteger" a los trabajadores que se han vacunado de los que no se han puesto el suero experimental. Pero... proteger de qué exactamente? Para que se han vacunado sinó?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Sep 2021)

Hay algunos que ya no saben que inventarse para llamar la atención:






BRUTALISIMO: Analisis sangre vacunados


https://odysee.com/@laquintacolumna:8/AN%C3%81LISISSANGREDEVACUNADOS:4




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Sep 2021)

Me voy a inventar un neuvo palabro de neo-lengua orwelliana

Brooooomtal!


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Sep 2021)

BROOOTAAAL: "NWOX CONGRESO HA PRESENTADO MOCIONES PARA LA COMPRA EXTRAORDINARIA DE VACUNAS. QUEDAN ESPAÑOLES SIN VACUNAR"


Por si quedaba alguna duda del follavacunismo premium de la tropa de Abascal & cía. Impresionante. @terraenxebre @M. Priede @estiercol inmobiliario @ATARAXIO @eljusticiero @iPod teca @Viernes_Negro4 @Edge2 @Le Truhan @HDR @Impresionante @Honkytonk Man @sirpask @AYN RANDiano2 @Guerrilla Jr...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Sep 2021)

Los CM Voxquimanos no paran






Brote verde: - BUUUUUUMM subida del IVA de productos básicos si se bajan impuestos a la luz


https://www.google.es/amp/s/www.elespanol.com/invertia/economia/20210912/bruselas-pedira-subir-iva-leche-huevos-sanchez/610939498_0.amp.html?espv=1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Sep 2021)

Policías nacionales haciendo el ridículo: Negro maltratador hiere a 6 caballeros


«¡Ayuda, no me deja salir!»: Seis policías heridos por salvar a una mujer de su agresor en Canarias. Uno de los agentes fue apuñalado en la axila y en el pómulo. Además, le rompió la mandíbula y a otra agente la nariz. El hombre de 29 años mantenía retenida a una mujer que suplicaba ser...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Sep 2021)

__





BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM MICROSOFT ABRE NEGOCIO EN BARCELONA


https://www.lavanguardia.com/economia/20210913/7717666/microsoft-abrira-hub-barcelona-especializado-inteligencia-artificial.html Los fachillas vividores del dinero público rabiosos en 3, 2, 1.... Qué ridículo desde madriz




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Sep 2021)

¡Booom! Hermano kakunado ingresado por arritmias


Pues sí, de tratarse sólo de un compañero de trabajo o vecino tan sólo pensaría: "que se joda, él se lo buscó" pero al tratarse de un hermano duele y además mucho. Mi hermano se fue de vacaciones a Canarias y por supuesto antes se vacunó dos veces con AstraZeneca que era la que le tocaba por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - SALTA POR LOS AIRES EL "caso steegmann" BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


el murciano dice que os la han colao https://www.outono.net/elentir/2021/09/14/hay-algo-de-cierto-en-la-acusacion-lanzada-por-alvise-perez-contra-el-doctor-steegmann/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Sep 2021)

BOOOM: Ayuso va a proponer modificar la LEY DE VIOLENCIA DE GÉNERO para combatir las denuncias falsas


BOMBAZO. Ahora que salgan los Anti-Ayuso a decir su mierda de siempre. Pero esto es histórico




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Sep 2021)

__





BUUUUUM La luz podría llegar a los 3000 euros


https://www-abc-es.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.abc.es/economia/abci-electricidad-podria-llegar-hasta-3000-euros-tras-eliminar-cnmc-limite-180-euros-202109161958_noticia_amp.html?amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a6&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#amp_tf=De%20%251%24s&aoh=16318576688670&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fw...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Sep 2021)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM: ESPAÑA RECONOCE 300 MUERTOS POR LA VACUNA.


https://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-salud/salud/2021/09/17/6143c5b121efa0cc408b45e3.html España ha notificado 300 muertes tras la vacuna contra la Covid-19, la "gran mayoría" relacionadas con la situación previa del paciente En general, la mayoría de las notificaciones corresponden a personas de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Sep 2021)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM: ESPAÑA RECONOCE 300 MUERTOS POR LA VACUNA.


https://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-salud/salud/2021/09/17/6143c5b121efa0cc408b45e3.html España ha notificado 300 muertes tras la vacuna contra la Covid-19, la "gran mayoría" relacionadas con la situación previa del paciente En general, la mayoría de las notificaciones corresponden a personas de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Sep 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOM. Listado actualizado de los ingredientes de las vacunas


Simplemente BRUTAL. https://t.me/VACUNAS_COVID/161




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Sep 2021)

__





BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM---->> LOSANTOS ESTALLA CONTRA LOS "ODIADORES ANTIVACUNAS": "BEBELEJÍAS, BASURA QUE INCITA AL ASESINATO, CRIMINALES"







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Sep 2021)

Noticia: - BOOOM: Pillada de Marlaskón saliendo de un hotel con su séquito de acompañantes (VIDEO INSIDE)


Noche de pijamas, saunas y popper:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Sep 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOM ---> LANCET ya lo reconoce: miocarditis, síndrome Guillain-Barre... NUEVO ESTUDIO PUBLICADO.


Expertos, calentad que salís. Tenéis trabajo para desmentir a LANCET @Burbujo II @Oda @el arquitecto @arrpak @D´Omen @iases @Kurten https://t.me/VACUNAS_COVID/152




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Sep 2021)

__





Detenidos hace pocas horas dos senegaleses por violar a una joven de 23 años tras drogarla en Cala de Bou, Ibiza


Pero vosotros no hagáis caso y remad para que el PSOE y Bildu-ETA salven a España del maldito y asesino sistema heteropatriarcal franquista del cid campeador




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Sep 2021)

__





BOOOM: ELLA BAILA SOLA cancela su concierto de vuelta con excusas baratas


Primero se planeaba su vuelta en un gran escenario, el wizink. al no vender entradas, se pasó un a recinto más pequeño Ayer directamente lo han cancelado alegando lluvia en madrid será que ni han vendido entradas para ese recinto pequeño? que poca verguenza, no?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Sep 2021)

Siempre son los mismos






BR00M-BR00M-BR00000000000000000MMTAL: BAÑOS CONTRA LA "SECTA SOROSIANA" - ESTO NO SALDRÁ EN TELEVISIÓN ESPANTOSA


minuto 1:00:03 Baños responde a vox "POR ENCIMA DE EUROPA ESTÁ ESPAÑA" vídeo cortesía de @Libre Libre Quiero Ser




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Sep 2021)

__





Crisis: - Buuuuum 189,90 € Mwh mañana. Picos de 208 €.


https://www.google.es/amp/s/www.abc.es/economia/abci-precio-electricidad-superara-manana-208-euros-202109281256_noticia_amp.html?espv=1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Sep 2021)

VRGENTE-VLTIMA HORA: UN COCHE SIN CONTROL ARROLLA VIOLENTAMENTE LA TERRAZA DE UN BAR EN BARCELONA


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4839407/0/un-coche-embiste-la-terraza-de-un-bar-y-deja-dos-personas-heridas/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Oct 2021)

Siempre, siempre, son los mismos CM.






El 'boom' de las guarderías para perros: "Cada semana nos preguntan tres parejas jóvenes"


Son todos muy majos, pero al principio impresiona estar rodeado por 27 perros de todas las razas, colores y temperamentos ladrando y saltando excitados ante la visita de un extraño. Un caniche trepa por mi pierna, un labrador se pone de pie y me olisquea el lóbulo de la oreja. Mientras tanto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Oct 2021)

__





Booooooooomba: Sánchez anuncia una ayuda al alquiler de 250 euros al mes para jóvenes de 18 a 35 años con rentas de hasta 23.725 euros


1 - El estado no tiene un duro, pero si para paguitas 2 - 18 a 35 años. Un buen caladero de votos 3 - Ayuda al alquiler que permite seguir trayendo y realojando menas y post-menas 4 - ¿ Puede esto ser indicativo de que se avecinan elecciones ? En todo caso el periodo de dos años es suficiente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Oct 2021)

Booombrutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.





__





BRUTALISIMAS declaraciones del Ex-Director general de salud pública en España durante la plandemia de la Gripe A


No solo dice lo obvio, que era un tema económico para el lucro de las farmacéuticas, es que además al final de la entrevista deja caer que hay mucho más de intereses políticos que de tema de salud pública, " a veces han utilizado influencias indebidas para cambiar las políticas de los países...




www.burbuja.info





No cabe un subnormal más.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Oct 2021)

BOOOMMBASOOOO El GOBIERNO OBLIGARA a REALIZAR un CURSO FORMATIVO ANTES de TENER un PERRO


Jajajaja Jajajaja más impuestos encubiertos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Oct 2021)

BOOOMMBASOOOO TEZANOS IMPUTADO


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.abc.es/espana/abci-juez-cita-declarar-tezanos-como-imputado-29-octubre-presunta-malversacion-202110081153_noticia_amp.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Oct 2021)

BOOOOMBASOOOOO Hacienda ya no garantiza el futuro de los planes de pensiones privados


https://amp-elmundo-es.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.elmundo.es/economia/macroeconomia/2021/10/14/616723d9fc6c8383618b4611.html?amp_js_v=a6&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#aoh=16342993795522&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=De%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.elmundo.es%...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Oct 2021)

__





Economía: - Un alto ejecutivo del BCE dice que van a empezar los corralitos europeos en Enero 2022


Un alto ejecutivo de origen austríaco dice que van a empezar los corralitos en Europa a partir del año que viene. El origen será en Italia a partir de Enero de 2022 y luego le seguirán España y Portugal.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Oct 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - [BOOOOOM!] IBAI LLANOS, portada de Forbes y bautizado "Rey de Internet". Aparece hasta en el New York Times.


Ibai Llanos, portada de Forbes y bautizado como "El rey de Internet" ¿Por qué todos hablan con Ibai? Lionel Messi lo admira y Gerard Piqué es su socio. Un ‘streamer’ español de 26 años está haciendo las entrevistas que podrían ser el futuro de la prensa deportiva. Credit...Samuel Aranda para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Oct 2021)

Sector Público: - Boooom; ROBAN arsenal de armas en una comisaría de Policia


https://lanoticia.digital/espana/roban-comisaria-policia-espana-llevan-armas-municion Roban en una comisaría de policía en España y se llevan armas y munición La Guardia Civil se ha hecho cargo de la investigación del robo de 11 pistolas, munición y un chaleco antibalas Corrales de Buelna...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Oct 2021)

__





BOOM:Salir por patas de España:El Gobierno promete a Bruselas una subida masiva de impuestos de 80.000 millones para igualarse con la UE


https://www.abc.es/economia/abci-gobierno-promete-bruselas-subida-masiva-impuestos-80000-millones-para-igualarse-202110152237_noticia.html Las cuentas de 2022 ya están en el Congreso de los Diputados y ahora también en manos de la Comisión Europea. El Gobierno ha remitido su plan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Oct 2021)

__





Mad Max: - Nuevos vascos pagando pensioness


Me refería a la de los catalufos La señera es la Corona de Aragon, a la cual pertenecía La bandera vasca es copia de la Unión Jack No sé qué debate hay la verdad Todas las banderas son inventadas,.pero dentro de las invenciones las hay que.son o no son reales Hablo de naciones de verdad que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Oct 2021)

__





BOOOOOMM. MAS PAIS se presentará a las Elecciones Andaluzas + Andalucia Por Si + Iniciativa del Pueblo Andaluz + EQUO + Los Verdes


Iran separados de Podemos y de Adelante Andalucia que tambien iran separados y cada uno por su cuenta. Dicen que quieren ser como los alemanes... Por otra parte, Más País e Íñigo Errejón también dan pasos para presentarse por separado. En lugar de tejer lazos con Yolanda Díaz y sus socios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Oct 2021)

__





Broootal !!!!! Nueva cepa en uk y subida fortísima en muertos , incluidos bakunados . Covic returns







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Oct 2021)

Noticia: - Boooooooooooooooooom IMPAGOS de nóminas y complementos en más de 1500 profesores de la pública en Valencia


https://www.lasprovincias.es/comunitat/1500-profesores-cobrado-20211019192652-nt.html https://www.lasprovincias.es/comunitat/1500-profesores-cobrado-20211019192652-nt.html 1.500 profesores todavía no han cobrado la nómina de septiembre Dos protestas sindicales escenifican el hartazgo de los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Oct 2021)

Que analfabetos

¿Todavía no se han enterado, que para que una noticia sea realmente SENSACIONALISTA, el BRUUUUUUmTAL tiene que ir primero?






Sociedad: - Una de follagatismo extremo. Occidente extinguiéndose con un patetismo BROOOTAL


Esto es lo que tenemos.




www.burbuja.info





"Periodismo" de "calidad"


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Oct 2021)

Noticia: - Boooooooooooom Camioneros y repartidores amenazan con HUELGA NACIONAL! Haz que pase madar fakar


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4862772/0/como-afectara-a-los-transportistas-el-nuevo-plan-del-gobierno-para-implantar-peajes-en-las-autovias-y-autopistas/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Oct 2021)

Sociedad: - Una de follagatismo extremo. Occidente extinguiéndose con un patetismo BROOOTAL


Esto es lo que tenemos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Oct 2021)

BOOOOOOM. He dicho BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM! La AUDIENCIA NACIONAL SUSPENDE la extradición del POLLO CARVAJAL, 1 HORA DESPUÉS de haberla ANUNCIADO!! BANG BANG


HISTÓRICO BRVTALÍSIMO INSVLTANTE ESPAÑA: MIAMI VICE DEL SIGLO XXI https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4865140/0/la-audiencia-nacional-suspende-su-decision-de-entregar-al-pollo-carvajal-a-ee-uu-una-hora-despues-de-anunciarla/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Oct 2021)

BOOOOOOM. He dicho BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM! La AUDIENCIA NACIONAL SUSPENDE la extradición del POLLO CARVAJAL, 1 HORA DESPUÉS de haberla ANUNCIADO!! BANG BANG


HISTÓRICO BRVTALÍSIMO INSVLTANTE ESPAÑA: MIAMI VICE DEL SIGLO XXI https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4865140/0/la-audiencia-nacional-suspende-su-decision-de-entregar-al-pollo-carvajal-a-ee-uu-una-hora-despues-de-anunciarla/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Oct 2021)

Economía: - BOOOOM Se dispara la pobreza en España comunista en un 23% el mayor incremento desde 2007


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4863328/0/disparado-covid-pobreza-espana-comunidades-mas-dificil-llegar-fin-mes/ pandemia de coronavirus ha provocado un incremento de la pobreza en España del 23%, según un estudio de Fundación La Caixa, lo que ha derivado en un incremento de las desigualdades...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Oct 2021)

[BRVTAL] Las madres primerizas a partir de los 40 se multiplican por 8 en las dos últimas décadas


En la España de 96 solo hubo 1.906 mujeres que tuvieron el primer bebé a partir de su 40 cumpleaños. Una cifra que se disparó a las 14.586 en 2019, año al que corresponden los últimos datos definitivos del INE consultados por 'Vozpópuli' Las madres primerizas a partir de los 40 se multiplican...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Oct 2021)

Noticia: - BOOOM: Pablo Iglesias presume en TW de consumir MDMA y practicar orgías bisexuales


La rata chepuda presume abiertamente que consume éxtasis asiduamente y participa en orgías bisexuales:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pagesitofeliz (23 Oct 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> BOOOOOOMMMM!!!! Caida del 70% del PIB en España. Lo reconoce ElPais....



Que virtud tiene tu notición siempre teniendo en cuenta que hemos pasado una pandemia que ha durado más de un año.
Me es muy miserable a la vez que patetico intentar sacar notoriedad y beneficio de las desgracias ajenas y más cuando ellas lo son con el pueblo en general.
Anda que?.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Oct 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Que virtud tiene tu notición siempre teniendo en cuenta que hemos pasado una pandemia que ha durado más de un año.
> Me es muy miserable a la vez que patetico intentar sacar notoriedad y beneficio de las desgracias ajenas y más cuando ellas lo son con el pueblo en general.
> Anda que?.



En esta web se lleva demasiado lo de....

Si no pueden gobernar los míos....


Quiero ver
el mundo arder.


La gente es así de mezquina.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Oct 2021)

ya todo es Brutal y Booms y...

bueno... cuando todo el Brutaaaaaaaaaaaaal, ya nada lo es.






BRVVVVVTAL: El abu Vestrynge sin filtro


lol... roto2roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Oct 2021)

COMIC: BROOOTAL, FUNCIVAGA MAGUFA INSULTANDO A EMPLEADO DE EL CORTE INGLES


Yo, D.Collado, sé lo que os gusta... EL GORDO MALVADO DE LA ELÍPTICA, ¡PRESENTE! Mad Max: - Ilustración cómica: HOMBRE CICLADO A PUNTO DE REVENTAR HACIENDO PRES BANCA. DIBUJOS: Chica haciendo peso muerto y poniendo cachondo a un Paco + 3 cuñaos hablando de fútbol. Sucesos: - "Modelito"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Oct 2021)

__





Noticia: - BOOOM Francia devuelve inmigrantes a España por la frontera de Irún


Irun recibe una nueva ola de migrantes recién llegados y devueltos por Francia https://www.diariovasco.com/gipuzkoa...202407-nt.html Irun recibe una nueva ola de migrantes recién llegados y devueltos por Francia La red Irungo Harrera atendió ayer a más de un centenar de personas, muchas de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (24 Oct 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí adjunto las tropelías de otro idiota cagahilos...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 817222



Lástima que sólo se permiten 1000 ignorados.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Oct 2021)

__





Noticia: - BOOOOOOOM , 4 AMEGOS intentan destrozar la cara a una mujer de 30 años en Vitoria por ser guapa.


La chica de 30 años caminaba sola en el barrio de El Batán en Vitoria cuando se vio rodeada por los presuntos agresores que no le robaron nada. La joven regresaba a casa sola y observó que estaba siendo seguida por varios jóvenes a los que intentó distanciar para llegar a su domicilio. Tras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Oct 2021)

Inmobiliaria: - Booooom: El Tribunal Constitucional anula el Impuesto de Plusvalía


Perdón, es el primer hilo que abro con el boom, pero creo que la ocasión lo merece. https://www.elmundo.es/espana/2021/10/26/6177ad8d21efa0262d8b45e9.html Eso sí, parece que sin efecto retroactivo. Santa Rita, Rita... A ver cómo se financian los Ayuntamientos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Oct 2021)

__





BOOOOMBASOOOOO El Banco de España anuncia DESABASTECIMIENTO. ¿Qué está pasando?


Pablo Hernández de Cos, Gobernador del Banco de España, advierte de un desabastecimiento mundial provocado por la pandemia. https://www.cuatro.com/cuatroaldia/b...224299614.html Austria prepara a sus ciudadanos para sobrevivir a un gran apagón...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Oct 2021)

Todo es BRUTAL hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.









Economía: - O crisis económica, o hiperinflación o ambas. Video brootal sobre el tema fletes y su origen (las paguitas yankis)


Todo empezó al ver un video de una entrevista a un empleado del sector naviero que explica muy bien cómo funciona el mundo de los contenedores y explica por qué los fletes se han disparado. Sólo he visto la primera hora porque es muy largo y detallado, y tampoco me interesa tanto el tema. Pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Oct 2021)

BOOOMMBASOOOO Ultima hora: La inflación sube al 5.5%


SACAR TODOS LOS CUARTOS YA DEL BANCO. NO DIGAN QUE NO SE LES AVISO.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (29 Oct 2021)

BOOOM COVIDIOTAS. Dr. Carballo se sincera y asegura que mataron gente con medicación equivocada.


Vamos que el protocolo era matar peñita. No deberíamos de exigir justicia? Unas manifestaciones??




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Oct 2021)

¡ultima hora!
Rumore, rumore (es todo lo que hay en Burbuja)






*Tema mítico* : - ULTIMA HORA: Se rumorea que la reina Isabel de Inglaterra se está muriendo.


https://www.womanandhome.com/life/royal-news/prince-harry-urged-to-fly-to-uk-as-the-queens-health-woes-mount/




www.burbuja.info





En serio que estas "noticias" parecen generadas por un bot para generar polémica y tráfico artificial.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Oct 2021)

Noticia: - BOOOM: Foto del juez sociata y “amigo íntimo” de Marlaska que puso en libertad al asesino del niño de La Rioja


Divulgad, que se conozca la imagen de este sociata hijo de puta suelta-asesinos: Amigo íntimo de Marlascón.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Nov 2021)

Viejas visilleras on fire.






Pedro Sánchez va a dimitir esta semana o la siguiente


Me llega información dentro del PSOE, las cosas están así , Unidas Podemos va a forzar la máquina para romper el gobierno Pedro Sanchez se va a largar esta semana o la siguiente después de la Cumbre del Clima en Glasgow.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (1 Nov 2021)

Y yo que creía que este era de los inteligentes.... que decepción.






BORROCOTOOOM : EMPIEZAN A QUEBRAR CHINORRIS COMO MOSCAS







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Nov 2021)

__





BOOOMMBASOOOO Ya no más bikinis en el balonmano playa


La Federación Internacional cambia las normas de indumentaria y permite a las mujeres llevar pantalones cortos. https://www.abc.es/deportes/abci-balonmano-playa-bikinis-202111011748_noticia.html Estos progres son peores que la inquisición.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Nov 2021)

BOOM : El HALAL y EL KOSHER PROHIBIDOS EN GRECIA


BOOM : El HALAL y EL KOSHER PROHIBIDOS EN GRECIA si se puede ! morisma a tomar por culo si quieren ser muslims correctos y perfectos,..




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Nov 2021)

__





BOOOMMBASOOOO Ya no más bikinis en el balonmano playa


La Federación Internacional cambia las normas de indumentaria y permite a las mujeres llevar pantalones cortos. https://www.abc.es/deportes/abci-balonmano-playa-bikinis-202111011748_noticia.html Estos progres son peores que la inquisición.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Nov 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOM: Abalos se iba de PUTAS mientras la PSOE tenía todo el país confinado


Mientas arruinaban a los españoles con un confinamiento ilegal, Abalos se pasaba por el forro las restricciones que imponía su gobierno criminal para irse de PUTAS y COCA: EXCLUSIVA | Las razones de la caída de Ábalos (I): Sánchez echó al ministro por su «oscura doble vida»




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Nov 2021)

Ya todo es bum





__





Dormir en un nicho sin baño ni armarios: el bum de los hoteles cápsula llega a España


Se parecen más a naves espaciales que a hoteles. Paredes blancas, luces de neón, extrañas formas arquitectónicas en las paredes y, lo más importante, habitáculos con forma de cápsula que miden dos metros de ancho por un metro de largo. Así son los mal llamados hoteles cápsula, un negocio de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Nov 2021)

__





Noticia: - Brutal artículo de El Español de Pedro J contra Ketty Garat y The Objective por sacar a la luz las orgías de Ábalos: "Suicidio del periodismo"


Ábalos y el suicidio del periodismo Ferrer Molina @ferrermolina_v 4 noviembre, 2021 09:58GUARDAR Tenemos ejemplos a diario. Y no hay cabecera, cadena de radio o televisión que se libre. Pero el de la "exclusiva" de la supuesta "falta de decoro" y "vida disoluta" de José Luis Ábalos creo que...




www.burbuja.info






Todo es brutal.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Nov 2021)

Tienen que ser CM o clones a sueldo de Calopez, si no, no encuentro otra explicación para tanto cutre-sensacionalismo.





__





¡BOOOM! Testigos revelan pista clave sobre el origen de los violadores de la chica de igualada...


No se podía de saber roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Nov 2021)

__





Noticia: - Brutal artículo de El Español de Pedro J contra Ketty Garat y The Objective por sacar a la luz las orgías de Ábalos: "Suicidio del periodismo"


Ábalos y el suicidio del periodismo Ferrer Molina @ferrermolina_v 4 noviembre, 2021 09:58GUARDAR Tenemos ejemplos a diario. Y no hay cabecera, cadena de radio o televisión que se libre. Pero el de la "exclusiva" de la supuesta "falta de decoro" y "vida disoluta" de José Luis Ábalos creo que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Nov 2021)

__





Noticia: - BOOOM: En la sauna Gay de Sánchez se practicaba SADOMASOQUISMO y COPROFAGIA


PSOE, putas, coca y perversión siempre de la mano:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Nov 2021)

__





¡BOOOM! Testigos revelan pista clave sobre el origen de los violadores de la chica de igualada...


No se podía de saber roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Nov 2021)

__





Laboral: - BROOOOOTAL FC: Emigro de España a Francia y en menos de 5 días consigo trabajo sin saber idioma


Buenas Shurs, Se me hace bastante bizarra la diferencia entre la inserción laboral de nuestro país ( Españita ) y el país gabacho. He llegado a Francia chapurreando un poco y el primer día echando CVs, me caen 5 ofertas de empleo a jornada completa. El primer sitio que echo el currículum es un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Nov 2021)

__





BRUTAL: invasores moros tratan de entrar a Polonia derribando árboles


Estamos viviendo tiempos interesantes, Polonia decidió cerrar sus fronteras y puso una valla para evitar que cientos de moros crucen la frontera con Bielorrusia para dirigirse a Alemania, Polonia quedaba como un país de tránsito para ese flujo de invasores. Son dos vídeos que quiero que veáis...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Nov 2021)

Otro clásico de los Booms y el Clickbait.






PUTO BOOM MITICO: a la cárcel que va la ministra, para cuando Mr X?


Hostia puta florería. https://www.periodistadigital.com/politica/20211109/juez-presencia-exige-detencion-inmediata-margarita-robles-evadir-6-millones-euros-noticia-689404526273/ Esto es la puta hostia. Evasión fiscal parece. Más cercana a Sánchez no puede ser. La otra fea que está testificando...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Nov 2021)

El Attention Whore de algunos es lamentable.





__





mi primer BROOOTAL, jugadores de futbol muertos en 2021 (segun wikipedia), muchisimos mas que en otros años


2018 fueron 4 2019 fueron 3 2020 fueron 3 2021 fueron 21 Que opinan los estadisticos? y los pro vacunas? casualidad? no podia saberse? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_association_footballers_who_died_while_playing




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

__





BRUTAAAAL !!! ¿Se cae el discurso oficialista? Vídeo de 45 seg. en LA SEXTA. No se podía saber...


Esto a aparecido nada menos que en La Sexta. :eek:eek:eek Miguel Sebastián poniendo en duda las vacunas: "Aquí está pasando algo que a mí no me acaba de dejar tranquilo". Van con 1 año de retraso respecto al foro roto2 roto2 roto2 https://t.me/VACUNAS_COVID/201




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM RESCATE la comisión Europea y el Gobierno aprueban el "Plan de Recuperación/Recortes" con revisiones trimestrales


https://planderecuperacion.gob.es/noticias/el-gobierno-acuerda-con-la-comision-europea-las-disposiciones-operativas-del-plan-de La Troika ha llegado Recortarán las pensiones Subidas de impuestos y cotizaciones A políticos y banqueros jubilados a los 50 no les tocaran nada A los funcionarios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

Los mongolos se van "reciclando".

Ahora es ¡ULTIMA HORA!, ¡ULTIMA HORA!






"HÚLTIMA ORA": Bielorrusia amenaza con cortar el tránsito de gas a la UE


https://www.vozpopuli.com/internacional/bielorrusia-cortar-gas-europa.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

__





ÚLTIMA HORA: Roban los ordenadores y móviles incautados a la familia Pujol.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Nov 2021)

Esto es nuevo para los voceadores. ¡Ding-Dong!





__





¡DING DONG! Bruselas HUNDE la previsión de crecimiento de España al 4,6%


https://www.vozpopuli.com/economia_y_finanzas/bruselas-pib-espana-46.html Adiós a los presupuestos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Nov 2021)

Voxeros, voceros.





__





*Tema mítico* : - ULTIMA HORA: Se rumorea que la reina Isabel de Inglaterra se está muriendo.


https://www.womanandhome.com/life/royal-news/prince-harry-urged-to-fly-to-uk-as-the-queens-health-woes-mount/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Nov 2021)

VOX - Booom - Vox obtendría 92 escaños segun una encuesta, sobrepasando en 4 escaños al PP y a 6 del PSOE.


Pues dejo el vídeo. La encuenta fue hecha por El Correo de España. Es cierto que fueron solo 350 encuestas, pero... como esto se cumpla, a ver que pasa.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Nov 2021)

Es un poco sospechos que siempre sean los mismos memos.






BRVTAL EN EXTREMO: EL KUN AGÜERO deberá ABANDONAR el FÚTBOL. Su MISTERIOSA ENFERMEDAD CARDÍACA es MÁS GRAVE de lo esperado.


https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/410078-kun-aguero-tener-retirar-futbol-grave-enfermedad-cardiaca




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Nov 2021)

__





VOX - Booom - Vox obtendría 92 escaños segun una encuesta, sobrepasando en 4 escaños al PP y a 6 del PSOE.


Pues dejo el vídeo. La encuenta fue hecha por El Correo de España. Es cierto que fueron solo 350 encuestas, pero... como esto se cumpla, a ver que pasa.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Nov 2021)

Como diría Chimo Bayo.... ¡Bombas, bombas, bombas!, ¡Boom, boom, boom!






*Tema mítico* : - [BRVTAL] El drama de los 14 millones de solteros en España: sin amigos, con 40 y en la jungla de Tinder


El número de personas divorciadas o solteras alcanza ya al 36% de la población, con un mayor porcentaje de hombres (52%) que de mujeres (48%). El drama de Pilar, Carlos y los 14 millones de solteros en España: sin amigos, con 40 y en la jungla de Tinder




www.burbuja.info





Todo en esta web es puro clickbait


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Nov 2021)

__





BRVTAL: PADRES de TETUÁN (MADRID) DENUNCIAN que sus LARVAS llegan a casa con publicidad de PUTICLUBS y que EN CLASE INTERCAMBIAN LAS PUTAS COMO CROMOS


ABSOLVTAMENTE BRVTAL MADRID = MEDELLÍN + JOHANNESBURGO + BANGKOK




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Nov 2021)

Ya todo en esta web es puro clickbait






ÚLTIMA HORA: Austria anuncia la entrada en confinamiento de la población no vacunada del país


El Gobierno austriaco ha anunciado este domingo la entrada en confinamiento de la población no vacunada del país tras registrar en los últimos días un aumento de contagios sin precedentes desde el inicio de la pandemia. Esta medida, anunciada por el canciller del país, Alexander Schallenberg...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Nov 2021)

¡¡¡BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!! programa de tv "Vivir con Salud" FUNDAMENTAL


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brutal-segundo-programa-de-vivir-con-salud.1622185/ Trantando la actualidad sanitaria de una manera critica, clara y con rigor cientifico. Demasiado quizas, eso que dice en el ultimo de que realmente somos hijos de nuestras madres y no tanto de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Nov 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM PSOE y Podemos recortarán la pensión máxima un -10%, 3.450 euros al año !!!


https://www.eleconomista.es/economia/noticias/11476530/11/21/Las-rentas-altas-perderan-3450-euros-de-pension-con-el-calculo-de-35-anos.html#forum_11476530 Y la plaga social comunista podemita que solo afecta a los ricos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Nov 2021)

¡¡¡BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!! programa de tv "Vivir con Salud" FUNDAMENTAL


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brutal-segundo-programa-de-vivir-con-salud.1622185/ Trantando la actualidad sanitaria de una manera critica, clara y con rigor cientifico. Demasiado quizas, eso que dice en el ultimo de que realmente somos hijos de nuestras madres y no tanto de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Nov 2021)

BUUUUM Indultada Juana Rivas por consejo de Ministros


https://www.google.es/amp/s/elpais.com/sociedad/2021-11-16/el-consejo-de-ministros-aprueba-el-indulto-parcial-de-juana-rivas.html%3foutputType=amp?espv=1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Nov 2021)

__





URGENTE -->> La policía y el ejército austriacos se la sacan. El Gobierno EN PÁNICO. -->> Confirmado: NO ES UN FAKE.


A ver ahora que hacen para represaliar a la población. Lo mismo mandan a Revilla roto2 roto2 https://t.me/VACUNAS_COVID/204




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Nov 2021)

__





Noticia: - ¡BOOOM! Elon Musk explica que Tesla no puede construir ni un cybertruck ni los camiones eléctricos.


Ahora viene con estas cuando de seguro lo sabían ya hace un montón de años. Espero que caigan en bolsa en picado. https://www.hibridosyelectricos.com/articulo/actualidad/elon-musk-explica-problemas-lanzar-tesla-semi-cybertruck/20211115093347051305.html Elon Musk explica por qué Tesla no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Nov 2021)

Los otros nazis también se auto-proclamaban como los "verdaderos" "pura-sangre"





__





[BRVTAL] El murciano, purasangre con dos huevos


.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Nov 2021)

__





joder, joder, joder... bruta, brutal, brutal.... la puta que... ¡pero qué mierda de vida ha tenido Mónica Oltra!


Casada con un educador social argentino divorciado y con hijos, condenado a varios años de prisión por el abuso de una menor. adoptó a dos niños negros de etiopía hija de dos comunistas en 2015 tenía cuatro gatos y dos perros, antes de empezar a vivir de la política La historia de Mónica...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Nov 2021)

BOOM! En el programa de Ferreras piden literalmente que se instaure una Dictadura


Me quedo sin palabras, y lo peor es que nadie de la mesa contradice la salvajada que ha dicho esta mujer (directora de un diario, dicho sea de paso). Los TRIBUNALES son un obstacúlo, la LEY ha de desaparecer. TurboAgenda2030 en vena e indiscriminadamente.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Nov 2021)

No son clones ni bots, es "simple casualidad". 






*Tema mítico* : - ÚLTIMA HORA: KAMALA HARRIS, PRESIDENTA TEMPORAL de EEUU


https://www.abc.es/internacional/abci-harris-asumira-temporalmente-presidencia-eeuu-mientras-biden-somete-colonoscopia-202111191558_noticia.html




www.burbuja.info












*Tema mítico* : - ULTIMA HORA: Kyle Rittenhouse NOT GUILTY... es declarado no culpable de todos los cargos


https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/11/19/us/kyle-rittenhouse-trial/kyle-rittenhouse-verdict




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Carles Lòpes (20 Nov 2021)

El precio de la luz hoy: ¿qué horas tienen la tarifa más barata este jueves?


Consulta los tramos más caros y económicos de la electricidad en España



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Nov 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOM Más del 42% de neonatos en Francia son moronegros







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Nov 2021)

__





Corrupción: - BRUTAL: El ex-socialista MIGUEL BOSÉ: «Es el fin del sistema», «El dinero que tenemos no vale nada», «La EXUMACIÓN de Franco fue un ritual MASÓNICO»


Liberticidio Digital entrevista a Miguel Bosé: https://tv.libertaddigital.com/videos/2021-11-20/libros-con-marco-i-miguel-bose-el-hijo-del-capitan-trueno-6838429.html https://tv.libertaddigital.com/videos/2021-11-20/libros-con-marco-ii-miguel-bose-el-hijo-del-capitan-trueno-6838443.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Nov 2021)

[BOOM!!] ALEMANIA LO DICE CLARO: "Este invierno todo el mundo estará vacunado, curado o muerto"


El titular de Sanidad alemán en funciones, Jens Spahn, alertó de que al final del invierno los alemanes estarán "vacunados, sanados o muertos", en un mensaje directo a la población para que se ponga la vacuna contra la covid quien no lo haya hecho ya. "Probablemente, al final de este invierno...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Nov 2021)

__





Noticia: - URGENTE TERRORISMO: Atropello masivo en desfile navideño en Wisconsin, Waukesha - al menos 30 atropellados según primeras informaciones


VÍDEO DEL ATROPELLO DE UN GRUPO DE CHICAS DE ENTRE 9 Y 15 AÑOS FOTO DEL AUTOR (BLANQUEADO POR LA CNN) Y HERMANO DEL FLORERO @César Borgia Te cito para que pongas la foto en el OP Darrel E Brooks Jr...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Nov 2021)

Boomers boombeando y tonteando.





__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM sindicato de Youtubers ! El progre de Ibai y demás dejarán de llevarse el 99% de los ingresos y subs


A redistribuir los seguidores como buenos progres y comunistas A disfrutar de vuestras ideas Es inmoral que el 0.1% se enriquezca con el 99% Si se puede ! 15M




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Nov 2021)

Boom!!! El gobierno de Botswana dice que la variante sudafricana solo afecta a Vacuñaos


https://ussanews.com/the-four-botswana-nu-variant-patients-were-completely-vaccinated/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Dic 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Me han filtrado un Borrador de la Reforma fiscal de la Comisión de Expertos del Gobierno, Resumen dentro


Ahí van Cotizaciones sociales, recomiendan bajarlas pero con la demografía y las tensiones futuras por la jubilación de los boomer, Nada se quedan como están Cotizaciones sociales de autónomos por ingresos IVA, subir el turismo al tipo general del 21%, eso incluye hostelería restauración y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Feb 2022)

Parece que el tiempo de los Booms ya se acabo y vienen los Brutales.





__





¡Tema mítico! - BROOTAL: Experimento dice que los vegetarianos pierden el libido


Un supuesto experimento de dos gemelos donde uno comió sólo vegetales por un tiempo y el otro sólo derivados de animales demostró en resumen que: No hubo problemas de salud en ninguno de los dos. (El tiempo de prueba fue muy corto para dar una conclusión válida) El que comió sólo vegetales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Feb 2022)

Faltaba el bombardero del día.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/bombazo-titular-del-abc-ni-los-confinamientos-ni-las-restricciones-han-tenido-efecto-en-la-reduccion-de-la-mortalidad.1699953/unread



Algunos ya nos saben que hacer para llamar la atención.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Feb 2022)

__





Corrupción: - [BOOOOM] MINISTRA Nadia Calviño demostrando su odio a los HOMBRES


Y ésta es de las 'moderadas'... Vicepresidenta y Ministra de Economía, toma ya. Jajajaja, madre mía la misandria.




www.burbuja.info





No se quien me cae peor, si la Calvino o los tontos del Boom.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Feb 2022)

__





ÚLTIMA HORA!! INVASIÓN Y ATAQUE INMINENTE (Ejpertos del foro dieron insultos y respuestas míticas)


Hola, ¿es el enemigo? Si, digame. Le llamaba para ver si podíamos aplazar la guerra un par de días que ahora no nos viene bien. ¿Y cuando cree que les vendría mejor? Pues mire, si puede ser el día 20, mejor que mejor. Tomo nota, lo dejamos en el 20. ¿Por el día o por la noche? Como ustedes vean...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Feb 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - MEGA-BOOM: Estáis viendo el precio de la GASOLINA??? [FOTOS MAD MAX]


O sea, no sólo es lo normal que éste casi a 1,7€ sino que ademas la de 98 anda rozando los 2€!!! roto2 https://twitter.com/danielpaf_/status/1490398573875376129 Y estas fotos son de un par de días. Parece que a cada día que pasa, la chofa sube un céntimo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Feb 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM VOXpasso Tracking Electoral PP 22 VOX 20, empate técnico ! Mañueco y Fracasado dimisión


Si vas a votar al PP y eres de derechas o conservador vota a VOX




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Feb 2022)

Los mismos payasos todos los días.





__





ÚLTIMA HORA!! Se decreta estado de emergencia en Ottawa para controlar la revolución


El alcalde, acojonado por lo que pueda pasar, decreta estado de emergencia. Espero que no le hagan ni puto caso. Algunos actos más y esto se estudiará como la Revolución canadiense...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Feb 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - MEGA-BOOM: Estáis viendo el precio de la GASOLINA??? [FOTOS MAD MAX]


O sea, no sólo es lo normal que éste casi a 1,7€ sino que ademas la de 98 anda rozando los 2€!!! roto2 https://twitter.com/danielpaf_/status/1490398573875376129 Y estas fotos son de un par de días. Parece que a cada día que pasa, la chofa sube un céntimo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Feb 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM VOXpasso Tracking Electoral PP 22 VOX 20, empate técnico ! Mañueco y Fracasado dimisión


Si vas a votar al PP y eres de derechas o conservador vota a VOX




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM 30.000 millones Podemos propone subir impuestos a los ricos y Puyol, el futbolista progre y moderno, se va a Andorra


https://cincodias.elpais.com/cincodias/2022/02/07/economia/1644236402_329569.html Me encanta ver a los progres huyendo a paraísos fiscales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Feb 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Podemos presenta su Reforma Fiscal, +90.000 millones en impuestos !!!


https://ctxt.es/es/20220201/Firmas/38706/Carlos-Sanchez-Mato-reforma-fiscal-impuestos-tributacion.htm 1.5% sobre patrimonio 1% sobre depósitos Me encanta @dabuti @xicomalo @Komanche O_o @feldene flash




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Feb 2022)

__





Voooom: Solución socialista a los machetazos


Prohibir la venta de machetes. True story de ahora mismo en los noticiarios. Nos gobiernan mentes preclaras. Y Marlaska es como el Dr. Manhattan.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM A las puertas de una Tercera Guerra Mundial Biden no se fía de Pedro Sánchez y del Gobierno !!!


El PSOE no es de fiar https://www.vozpopuli.com/internacional/biden-sanchez-situacion-ucrania.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Feb 2022)

NWO y bajada broootal de las ventas de comics americanos. What’s going on here??


Un directivo de Marvel asegura que sus lectores están hartos de tanta diversidad El vicepresidente de ventas asegura en un encuentro que los lectores de cómic "ya han tenido suficientes" personajes femeninos o procedentes de minorías étnicas. El vicepresidente de ventas de Marvel cree...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Feb 2022)

Otro que ha sido abducido por los Booms.






Noticia: - BOOOM Al final no hay III GUERRA MUNDIAL, preacuerdo de paz desde la diplomacia entre EEUU OTAN RUSIA


Como diria el promotor: burbumuris recojan el OWNED https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4956657/0/rusia-dice-que-hay-posibilidades-de-acuerdo-con-ee-uu-y-la-otan/




www.burbuja.info






No somos na.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Feb 2022)

Estos tienen que ser bots. No encuentro otras explicación.





__





[BRVTAL] La prima de riesgo sufre un subidon del 20,78% en un dia!!!


Primas Riesgo Eurozona - prima de riesgo La prima de riesgo española supera los 100 puntos por primera vez desde junio de 2020




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Feb 2022)

Cuanta hembra con Attention Whole para las que todo es Booom





__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOM BOOM BOOOM!!! Ayuso se caga en Pablo Casado y encima lo llama COBARDEGALLINA


ESTA PASANDO! Extrema derroicion del PP de Casadín.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Feb 2022)

Que ganas de llamar la atención.

Me recuerdan a los gays el día del Orgullo.

Ya no saben que hacer para llamar la atención.

(supongo que lo siguiente será agitar banderas o banderines como los de los aeropuertos)





__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Feijoo se posiciona con Ayuso y pide la dimisión de Fracasado y Teodoro







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Feb 2022)

¿Brutal?

Claro, lo dice un Bruto y un asno, debe de ser Brutal.






Brutal acoso a Ayuso de los rojos acusandola de corrupciones. Esto debe ser UN DELITO.


Que su hermano cobra comisiones. Que si hace contratos a dedo... Todo orquestado en una campaña mediatica para que la plebe no informada se lo crea. AYUSO, CORRUPTA!!!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Feb 2022)

Si no es Boom no es "noticia".





__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Juan Ramón Rallo pide la dimisión de Casado por cometer delitos penales ... 197.2 Cuidado


Estas con Rallo ? https://www.conceptosjuridicos.com/codigo-penal-articulo-197/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (19 Feb 2022)

__





BROOOTAL: Anciana es aplastada por un caballo de la policía en Canadá durante las protestas


Hay más muertos, entrad a Telegram donde hay más vídeos y fotos:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Feb 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOM---> Editorial de ABC: Casado, dimisión obligada hoy mismo


https://www.abc.es/opinion/abci-editorial-abc-editorial-abc-casado-dimision-obligada-mismo-202202201451_noticia_amp.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (21 Feb 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Trumpismo en Madrid Ana Pastor está Cagada, se acaban las subvenciones y los chiringuitos ???


Mejor Biden que nos ha traído una guerra con Rusia, los combustibles +50% y la luz +50% !!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (22 Feb 2022)

BR0000TAL!!!= el SEÑOR BARNS se afilia a GITANOBOCS


Esta es la conversacion que tienen entre el SEÑOR BARNS y LISA SINSON en torno al reciclado: - LISA: El reciclado es reutilizar las cosas para conservar los recursos naturales - SEÑOR BARNS: La madre naturaleza necesita un favor ¿eh? ¿Y por que no lo penso cuando nos asolo con sequias...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Feb 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Piden la dimisión de Bea Fanjul !!!


Creo que por fiestera y otras cosillas... https://instagram.com/bea_fanjul?utm_medium=copy_link




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Feb 2022)

__





BOOOMMBASOOOO LA SECTA BLANQUEANDO AL PP DE PABLO CASADO


QUE ES LO QUE TRAMAN?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Feb 2022)

A este si que le daba you un boom, pero en su casa.






BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM: ATACAN LA CENTRAL NVCLEAR DE CHERNOBYL !!!!!!


https://www.ultimahora.es/noticias/internacional/2022/02/24/1703765/rusia-ucrania-fuerzas-rusas-atacan-central-nuclear-chernobil.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Feb 2022)

__





Boommm!!! Guerra mundial!! Finlandia y Suecia boicotear Eurovisión si participa Rusia


Que llegue ya Putin a Lisboa y que ponga un poco de orden en la casa de putas que es la Unión Europea!! https://www.euronews.com/culture/amp/2022/02/25/finland-threatens-eurovision-boycott-if-russia-is-allowed-to-take-part




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Feb 2022)

BOOOMMBASOOOO Ruso pidiendo perdón por la guerra en Kiev


JAVIER Sánchez Glez. (@javisanchezglez) twitteó: Qué foto https://t.co/uKEtr29orN NO SABIA QUE EN RUSIA HABÍA PROGRES roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Feb 2022)

__





Extraa extraaaa!! Al final los "héroes" que murieron en la Isla de la Serpiente SE RINDIERON


Lo que oyes.. Seguramente habrás visto y/o leído lo de los valientes defensores de la patria ucraniana que tras mandar a tomar por culo a los malvados rusos fueron bombardeados y murieron.. Иди нахуй.. (que para el que no sepa ruso viene a ser básicamente eso "vete a tomar por culo" o mejor...




www.burbuja.info






Que alegría.

Vuelve el ya clásico y olvidado. 

¡Extra, extra!


Los clásicos nunca mueren.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (26 Feb 2022)

__





BOOOMMBASOOOO Podemos propone en el Congreso enfrentarse a Putin con «los movimientos feministas y ecologistas»


https://okdiario.com/espana/podemos-propone-congreso-enfrentarse-putin-movimientos-feministas-ecologistas-8639317 Pero quien vota esto? meparto:meparto:meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Feb 2022)

¡Extra, extra, ultimísima hora!






ÚLTIMA HORA | Francia intercepta un carguero ruso en el canal de la Mancha


EL PAÍS (@el_pais) twitteó: ÚLTIMA HORA | Francia intercepta un carguero ruso en el canal de la Mancha Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania | Zelenski: “Daremos armas a quienes quieran venir a ayudarnos” https://t.co/at7dzh4spH




www.burbuja.info






Hacedme casito. (Feminista dixit)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Feb 2022)

Como decía Chimo Bayo....

¡Bombas, bombas, bombas!





__





BOOMBASOOO PORNHUB BLOQUEA A RUSIA


https://www.beahero.gg/otra-sancion-pornhub-habria-bloqueado-a-rusia-por-sus-ataques-contra-ucrania/ CON ESTO YA PIERDEN LA GUERRA meparto:nosomosdignos:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Feb 2022)

Otro caso de...

¡hacedme casito, hacedme casito!





__





VIDEO IMPRESCINDIBLE Y BRUTAL para los que os gusta invertir a largo plazo (también conocido como "holdear"). AVISO, EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA.


EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA, SI SOIS FELICES EN VUESTRA MATRIX MEJOR QUE NO LO VEAIS, AVISADOS ESTAIS. Aunque el vídeo habla de bolsa, aplica a las criptomonedas también.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Feb 2022)

BRVVVVTAL: D. Roberto Vaquero analiza el libro ''SUMISIÓN '' de Houllebec







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Feb 2022)

¡BRUTAL! FERRERAS LLEVA A UN ANALISTA PARA QUE ATAQUE A RUSIA Y LE SALE EL TIRO POR LA CULATA


VIDEO 2 MINUTOS https://euskalnews.tv/video/brutal-ferreras-lleva-a-un-analista-para-que-ataque-a-rusia-y-le-sale-el-tiro-por-la-culata/ Atentos al análisis de Rafael Poch-de-Feliu en La Sexta. Vía la periodista y escritora Cristina Martín Jiménez.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

__





Brote verde: - ⚠️ BRUTAL > Las SANCIONES contra RUSIA se vuelven como un BOOMERANG contra los europeos: El NEGOCIO de FINNAIR se DERRUMBA de un plumazo


Lo primero de todo, hilo de economía en foro de economía Lo segundo, observen que las sanciones europeas prohibiendo a Rusia operar vuelos en Europa parecían una muy buena idea: "los asfixiaremos económicamente y tendrán que echarse para atrás" Observen qué pasa cuando Europa recibe...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

Muy grave: Rusia pide ahora a EEUU que retire sus armas nucleares de Europa


Por si hubiera alguna duda, Rusia busca provocar la III Guerra Mundial. EE.UU. jamas retirara estas armas nucleares de Europa, antes la guerra. Y esto es lo que pasa cuando uno cede (Chechenia), y cede (Georgia), y cede (Crimea) y sigue cediendo (Ucrania) ante un maton que solo busca...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

Booom!!!! Los anglos abandonan a Ucrania


Boris Johnson: Tengo que ser honesto con usted, el gobierno británico, lamentablemente, no puede brindarle a Ucrania toda la asistencia que está solicitando. Cuando hablas de la zona de exclusión aérea, le he dicho repetidamente a Zelensky que esto amenaza con complicaciones, porque en este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Mar 2022)

[SHAKALAKA BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMM] DOCTOR DECRETO SACA LAS NUKES "España enviará material ofensivo a UKRANIA" BAAANG BAAAANG


ahora mismo en el congreso de los diputados




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Mar 2022)

OS ADELANTO LA POSIBLE NOTICIA... POR SU RELEVANCIA...


Mirad puede que en cualquier momento salte a los medios mundiales de presa una noticia de sumo alcance: En ella se afirmará que Putin ha renunciado ante LA DUMA... y las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania pueden ya estar iniciando su retirada bajo la cobertura de sus fuerzas ubicadas en los frentes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Mar 2022)

__





BOOOMMBASOOOO VACUNAS Encuentran mutaciones en células del hígado inductoras de cáncer


Explicación resumen para quienes no entendáis inglés. Estudio científico sueco, finalizado. Que ya ha ido publicado y por tanto revisado por pares: encuentra que en solamente 6 horas, en el núcleo de células del hígado a las que ha llegado el ARN de la vacuna de Pfizer, empiezan a fabricar ADN...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Mar 2022)

__





Boom!! La UE se rompe. Aplica Moldavia también. Va a acabar aplicando hasta china y Rusia. Va a explotar


Bruselas ya es un chiste. Que aplique Rusia y sería la mayor trolleada del siglo!!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Mar 2022)

__





Boom!! La UE se rompe. Aplica Moldavia también. Va a acabar aplicando hasta china y Rusia. Va a explotar


Bruselas ya es un chiste. Que aplique Rusia y sería la mayor trolleada del siglo!!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Mar 2022)

¡Hacedme casito, hacedme casito!






MEGA BOOM!!! Hungría prohíbe la exportación de grano


Vamos a acabar todos deseando que tito Putin venga hasta Lisboa para acabar con la agenda 2030




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Mar 2022)

Hacedme casito, hacedme casito.






MEGA BOOM!!! Hungría prohíbe la exportación de grano


Vamos a acabar todos deseando que tito Putin venga hasta Lisboa para acabar con la agenda 2030




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Mar 2022)

Noticia: - Booooooom Gasolina a 2€ litro en algunas E.S


https://www.diariomotor.com/noticia/gasolina-98-octanos-2-euros-marzo-2022/ escalada de precios de los combustibles no se detiene marcando, semana tras semana, nuevos máximos históricos. La gasolina de 98 octanos ya ha superado los 2€/litro en algunas estaciones de servicio y, salvo sorpresa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Mar 2022)

__





BRUTAL: CASO DE REPENTINITIS ABRE LAS NOTICIAS EN AUSTRIA


Literal. Como moscas están cayendo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Mar 2022)

Crisis: - MAD MAX brotal: Mirad los precios del mercado SPOT de la electricidad para mañana....


Récord histórico en el mercado al contado de la electricidad. Se ha subastado energía para mañana en el MIBEL por valor de 500 euros el megavatio-hora, récord histórico, para las 9 AM y las 8 PM. El precio medio diario se sitúa en los 442 euros/MWh https://www.omie.es/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Mar 2022)

BOOOOM Comienzan los lloros de votantes PODEMITAS por no poder pagar la luz, comer…


La gente que votó para tener cosas chulisimas de parte de nuestro gobierno se pone a llorar ya que no le da el sueldo ni para calentarse ni para la gasolina para ir a trabajar. yo ya he comido. más de uno/una/une acabará votando a vox hahaha




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2022)

URGENTE: CHIPRE, ESLOVENIA, LITUANIA Y ESTONIA...


Superan ya a España en PIB per Cápita:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (10 Mar 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM UGT y CCOO pide al gobierno prohibir manifestarse por la inflación y los precios de la luz y la gasolina !!! Por fascista !!!


La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero no se ceba sola Nuestros parasitos políticos y sindicatos siempre mirando por el trabajador y el obrero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (12 Mar 2022)

Como diría Chimo Bayo....

Bombas, bombas, bombas.






BOMBAZO PURASANGRE: LOSANTOS PROCESADO POR DELITO DE ODIO


El Juzgado de Instrucción número 27 de Madrid encuentra motivos de delito de odio en Federico Jiménez Losantos por sus declaraciones de que los no vacunados son “ratas” y “cucarachas” a los que hay que “matarlos” y “exterminarlos”. El procedimiento pasa a la jurisdicción de lo Penal y Losantos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Mar 2022)

BOOM Rusia cierra instagram, muchas influencers rusas que era su fuente de ingresos, lloran


https://www.20minutos.es/tecnologia/aplicaciones/rusia-cierra-instagram-80-millones-de-personas-no-pueden-usar-la-red-social-desde-este-lunes-4970074/ Influencers' rusas lloran tras la prohibición de usar Instagram en su país: "Mi vida está siendo arrebatada" DIRECTODecenas de camioneros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Mar 2022)

__





BOOOMMBASOOOO El Gobierno se niega a bajar los impuestos a la gasolina porque su objetivo es forzar una reducción del uso del coche


El Gobierno se niega a bajar los impuestos a la gasolina porque su objetivo es forzar una reducción del uso del coche La mitad del coste son impuestos No se pasa por alto que que buena parte del esfuerzo económico que realizan los consumidores cuando arrancan el coche va directo a las arcas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOOOM. Robert Malone, padre de la tecnología mRNA, dice que las vacunas podrían estar reforzando el coronavirus


Algunas páginas que muestran lo comentado: COVID-19 Vaccines May Be Enhancing Disease: Malone Dr. Robert Malone: CDC Got Caught Hiding Data, Vaccination Might Increase Risk of Omicron Infection Lo normal es que, siendo el padre de la criatura, estuviera orgulloso si observara datos que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Mar 2022)

Vamos mejorando, vamos mejorando.

Hemos pesado del pesado del Bruuuuuuuuuutal al Graviiiiiiiiisisimo

Los primates han digievolucionado







[GRAVÍSIMO] ABOLICIÓN de la PROPIEDAD PRIVADA en ESPAÑA: SÁNCHEZ ANVNCIA EXPROPIACIÓN DE UN YATE A UN RUSO. Y ADVIERTE: "VENDRÁN MÁS EXPROPIACIONES" !


ESTO ES GRAVÍSIMO https://www.europapress.es/nacional/noticia-sanchez-anuncia-incautacion-yate-oligarca-ruso-valorado-140-millones-euros-barcelona-20220314222144.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Mar 2022)

Crisis: - ¡Agarraos los machos!. El Gobierno se prepara para gestionar una economía de guerra


La nueva normalidad duró apenas un par de meses en La Moncloa. Justo cuando los datos empezaban a ser muy positivos y el Ejecutivo enfocaba la segunda parte de la legislatura con la recuperación ya tomando ritmo de crucero, la guerra en Ucrania ha provocado que el Gobierno vuelva al modo de...




www.burbuja.info





¡Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutal!

(Sensacionalismo 0)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM!!! Hacienda estudiará subir el IRPF a familias y propietarios de vivienda en la reforma fiscal


El IRPF es el impuesto estrella de Hacienda por delante del IVA. Según los últimos PGE del Gobierno, las arcas públicas ingresarán este año más que nunca por esta figura: 100.132 millones de euros, en concreto. Eso sí, si antes de la invasión de Ucrania ya era dudoso el éxito recaudador que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Mar 2022)

BRVTAL: PADRES de TETUÁN (MADRID) DENUNCIAN que sus LARVAS llegan a casa con publicidad de PUTICLUBS y que EN CLASE INTERCAMBIAN LAS PUTAS COMO CROMOS


Pues mis alumnos de bachillerato están que trinan por si prohíben las putas antes de que ellos alcancen los 18...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Mar 2022)

BOOOOM!!!: Arabia Saudita considera aceptar yuanes en lugar de dólares para las ventas de petróleo a China


Las conversaciones entre Riad y Pekín se han acelerado a medida que crece el descontento saudí con Washington Las conversaciones entre Arabia Saudita y China sobre los contratos de petróleo a precio de yuan han sido intermitentes durante seis años. FOTO: AHMED JADALLAH/REUTERS Por Summer Said...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Mar 2022)

__





Economía: - MEGABOOOMMM: En 2 semanas llega LA TRACA FINAL Y MUERTE DEL DOLAR


En 2 semanas, China, Rusia, Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajstán y Kirguistán revelarán un nuevo sistema monetario y financiero internacional e independiente. Será basado en una nueva moneda internacional, calculada a partir de un índice de las monedas nacionales de los países participantes y los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Mar 2022)

__





BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM , PRIMERA SUBIDA DE TIPOS DESDE 2018


https://www.elperiodico.com/es/economia/20220316/fed-sube-tipos-interes-primera-13384182 A reeeeeeeeeeeemar todos aquellos que vivís del dinero gratis a costa de la gente productiva. Qué ganas tengo de poneros a currar.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Charles B. (17 Mar 2022)

A los del BOOM 
y el BAAM 
un tiro en la cabeza 
les darán.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Mar 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> A los del BOOM
> y el BAAM
> un tiro en la cabeza
> les darán.



Si todos los pusieramos en el ignore.... pronto se tendrían que hacer otro clon (o comprarle a Calopez una cuenta antigüa de esas sin uso).


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Mar 2022)

__





Noticia: - BOOOOOOM: el Gobierno echa la culpa de la huelga a la derecha y prepara 23600 policias para cargar contra huelgistas


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4972276/0/el-gobierno-moviliza-a-15-000-policias-por-la-huelga-de-transportistas-y-acusa-a-la-ultraderecha-de-estar-detras-del-paro/ DIRECTOLa palabra "niños" escrita en ruso advertía de la presencia de menores en el teatro bombardeado de Mariúpol A FONDO¿Por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Mar 2022)

Noticia: - BOOOMBASO: El Gobierno ordena a la policía “máxima contundencia contra los manifestantes por la subida de precios”


El régimen socialcomunista ordena disparar a matar contra quienes se manifiesten por los altos precios: El ministerio de Transportes promete contundencia contra la violencia de los piquetes – El Mercantil




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (20 Mar 2022)

ALCAMPO HA CAÍDO, repito: ALCAMPO HA CAÍDO. APRETEU CAMIONEROS


Acabo de ir al ALCAMPO más grande de mi ciudad y no había leche, capital de provincia del norte. pd: yo ya me lleve 100 litros de una marca que se llama “LR” a 50 céntimos el litro hace tres semanas. Hoy no hay. Mañana habrá pero habrá subido 30 céntimos de media. APRETEU!!!!




www.burbuja.info





¡Black hawk derribado, black hawk derribado, mayday, mayday!

¡We're going to guano!


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Mar 2022)

Rumor: - BOOOOOOMMMMM: Sánchez no descarta un estado de alarma para garantizar los suministros básicos si el paro continúa


El Gobierno no descarta recurrir de nuevo al estado de alarma, excepción o sitio, como ocurrió en la huelga de controladores aéreos, si el paro de los transportistas continúa y los suministros básicos no llegan a los ciudadanos. El Ejecutivo, que sigue sin querer reunirse con los convocantes de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Mar 2022)

Noticia: - BOOOOOOOM. Gaona: “Marruecos amenazó a Sánchez con desvelar información sobre el 11M”


Ahora se entiende todo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Mar 2022)

__





Noticia: - BOOOOOOOOOM Bruselas desoye a España y dice que se apañe con el precio de la energia, petroleo y electricidad


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4974428/0/bruselas-desoye-urgencia-espana-limitar-precios-insta-veintisiete-ampliar-reservas-gas/ Bruselas desoye la urgencia de España para limitar precios y solo insta a los Veintisiete a ampliar sus reservas de gas CLARA PINAR NOTICIA 22.03.2022 - 14:06h




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (23 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOOOM BOOOOOOOOM Se suman a la huelga de transporte ambulancias, VTC, taxi, autobuses de línea. Nutrición extrema


Irene Montero ya ha tirado cv en Mercaroña. Belarra lo mismo. Garzón como catador de jamón. parece que el gobierno va hacia el colapso. Aplicará el estado de sitio Pedro el guapo y la gente se echará a la calle para sacarlo a patadas? Pondrán en jaque a esta caterva de sucnormales?




www.burbuja.info





*Cuanto peor, mejor.*


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (28 Mar 2022)

__





BOOOOOM no comáis: los combustibles suben 0.30€ en algunas low cost tras el anuncio de la bajada de 0.20€/L de Antonio Sánchez


Traigo la comida y parte de la merienda. Antonio anuncia hace unas horas la bajada de 0.20€/L En un rato, algunas gasolineras han subido 0.30€/L...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Mar 2022)

Por dios... que alguna de las bombas que caen en Ucrania le caiga a alguno de estos en su calabaza.






BOOOOOOOM BOOOOOOM IPC MARZO 2022 9,8%. Cosas chulísimas están por venir, grazie Antonio Sánchez


Récord absoluto, sí se puede. Y todo por culpa de Putin, Franco, Cristobal Colón y Ramses II. a disfrutar del empobrecimiento colectivo, la argentinización del país y del intervencionismo del estado.Hoy los tomates a 2 euros y mañana, Diós dirá. me gustaría añadir que gracias a Pedro hemos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Mar 2022)

__





BOOOM BOOOM España limita el acaparamiento para evitar desabastecimientos en los supermercados. Cuándo el río suena…


Vamos hacia las cartillas de racionamiento? otra cosa chulísima, grazie Antonio El Gobierno ha decidido permitir que los comercios puedan limitar la cantidad de artículos que puedan ser adquiridos por cada comprador en el marco de las medidas de urgencia para evitar desabastecimientos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Mar 2022)

__





Economía: - BOOOMMM EN LA HOSTELERÍA: "O ME ABONAS AHORA LOS BARRILES O ME LOS LLEVO DE VUELTA"


BRVTAL. Ayer en mi bar paco de confianza, el chico que es el hijo del dueño con dos cervezas de más me dijo algo brutal. Por lo visto el distribuidor de la cerveza que es un intermediario de la cruzcampo, tal y como te deja el pedido de barriles te cobra ipso facto, en cash o en tarjeta. Nada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Mar 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Tasa de paro en España por nacionalidad !!!! Sorpresa...







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Abr 2022)

Todos los días los mismos subnormales, bots y CMs.





__





BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM:Europa pagará el gas ruso en euros, pero lo convertirá a rublos


https://cincodias.elpais.com/cincodias/2022/03/31/mercados/1648718284_438720.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (2 Abr 2022)

__





MEGABOOOOOOOOOOOOOM 6.500 OBREROS INMIGRANTES HAN FALLECIDO CONSTRUYENDO LOS ESTADIOS PARA EL MUNDIAL DE QATAR


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.eldiario.es/desalambre/6-500-trabajadores-inmigrantes-han-muerto-qatar-prepara-mundial-futbol_1_7256627.amp.html Pero que cerdos hdlgp




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Abr 2022)

Tienen que ser bots, yo ya no encuentro otra explicación.






BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM pero que muy BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM: Subidas de la COMIDA entre el 20% y el 50% en Alemania, a partir de mañana lunes


Lo de la época de Weimar se va a quedar en anecdótico https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/german-retailers-increase-food-prices-20-50-monday German Retailers To Increase Food Prices By 20-50% On Monday BY TYLER DURDEN SUNDAY, APR 03, 2022 - 06:55 PM Just days after Germany reported the highest...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (4 Abr 2022)

BOOOOM! No hay un puto duro..


Pues eso chavales lo que ya sabéis... Vengo del parque con los zagales ya que por fin ha salido el sol y he estado hablando con mi vecino que tiene un hijo con discapacidad y le dan 100€/mes para gastos y lleva ya Dos '2' puntos meses sin cobrarlos. Le he dicho que si su hijo se llama Mohamed...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Abr 2022)

BOOOOOOOM Preparen mantas y velas, Alemania nacionaliza Gazprom


German regulator takes over Gazprom Germania to ensure energy supply Alemania toma el control de la filial germana de Gazprom "para proteger la seguridad y el orden públicos La medida serviría para garantizar el suministro de gas en Alemania, que tiene su almacenamiento en mínimos, y se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Abr 2022)

__





Brote verde: - Booooom Pedro Sanchez hará de España la Taiwan europea con una inversión de 11 mil millones de euros para fabricar microchips







www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Abr 2022)

__





BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM Pedro Duque le habla de tú a tú a Elon Musk


¿Qué os parece el ministro chochona?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Abr 2022)

[BRVTAL] Las nóminas de funcionarios y políticos se comen 2/3 de los ingresos tributarios


El gasto en salarios de los empleados públicos marca un nuevo récord y roza ya los 148.000 millones Las nóminas de funcionarios y políticos se comen dos tercios de los ingresos tributarios




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Abr 2022)

Noticia: - BOOOM Los gasolineros aún no han cobrado el anticipo que han puesto


Lo acaban decir en TV Aún no han cobrado un céntimo por parte de hacienda, y eso que les van hacer un ingreso respecto al volumen de litros facturados en 2021.... osea lo tienen fácil Dijo el Gobierno que seria directo.. Gasolineros están impacientes y preocupados, temen que debido a las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Abr 2022)

__





BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM Pedro Duque le habla de tú a tú a Elon Musk


¿Qué os parece el ministro chochona?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## imaginARIO (6 Abr 2022)

boooooooooooooooom....




Spoiler


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (6 Abr 2022)

[BOOOOoooOOOOooooOOOOOOOM] TV estatal rusa COMIENZA A ADMITIR EL DESASTRE MILITAR... y que SUBESTIMARON EL SENTIMIENTO DE IDENTIDAD NACIONAL UCRANIANO


Incluso la propaganda oficial rusa admite que los rusos juzgaron mal los sentimientos de las masas en Ucrania. Creyeron erróneamente que los ucranianos son solo rusos y que la independencia de los ucranianos es simplemente una farsa. Mientras tanto, inesperadamente encontraron una amarga y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (7 Abr 2022)

[BOOOOoooOOOOooooOOOOOOOM] TV estatal rusa COMIENZA A ADMITIR EL DESASTRE MILITAR... y que SUBESTIMARON EL SENTIMIENTO DE IDENTIDAD NACIONAL UCRANIANO


Incluso la propaganda oficial rusa admite que los rusos juzgaron mal los sentimientos de las masas en Ucrania. Creyeron erróneamente que los ucranianos son solo rusos y que la independencia de los ucranianos es simplemente una farsa. Mientras tanto, inesperadamente encontraron una amarga y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Abr 2022)

BOOOOM Acaban de decirlo en La Sexta. EL gobierno autoriza la tenencia de armamento en nuestros hogares


Lo acabo de oír y me he quedado de piedra. ME imagino que con armamento se referirán a fusiles de asalto y granadas para la defensa de la guerra que nos viene




www.burbuja.info


----------

